# 12/18 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Tag team matches galore



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This is the last show of the year as AEW is rightly taking next week off (Dec 25th). But then it comes back unopposed on January 1st, though NXT might be running a pre-taped title match and a best of show. So AEW should be looking to set up a big unopposed show on New Years Day. 

Jericho vs Jungle Boy 10 Minute match overlooked. 

It's too soon for Statlander, but better option than part time Britt. I assume the winner will face Riho on New Years Day. Riho drops the title there I think and then The Nightmare Collective targets the new champ be it Kris or Britt. 

Speaking of Kong (and Co) who does she squash this week? A try out woman or two? Can't imagine they use Allie and already used Leva and don't really have any other undercard women.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Isn’t the Jericho / JB match on as well?

banging show coming up

i really want to see Kris v Riho


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206288792094687232


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Theres spoilers all ready out there as to who wins the Statlander Baker match


----------



## Zbagint (Jul 25, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Isn’t the Jericho / JB match on as well?
> 
> banging show coming up
> 
> ...


This is the kind of stuff they should be showing on Dynamite. Though I think they should have done something fitting to his character such as doing pull ups in a tree instead of a more generic training sequence.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jungle Jack Perry is a better ring name than Jungle Boy in the long term, and probably now. More marketable and he can keep it for a career vs being a "boy" when he's 7-8-9 years in the business. It's like rappers with "L'il" in their names when they broke in as young teens.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I seriously want to see Jericho vs Orange.

A lot of people don't know how good Orange can be in a ring.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oracle said:


> Theres spoilers all ready out there as to who wins the Statlander Baker match



Where did you see this.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The biggest thing for tomorrow night is they have to finish with a strong angle moving into the new year. Those 1st few Dynamites had that cant miss feeling and while the shows have been mostly great still that element has been missing for a few weeks. 

The obvious assumption was that Marty could debut here but between what happened with ROH on Sunday and his appearance on NWA tonight that seems very unlikely. I hope they have something else up their sleeve. That new years day show is running unopposed basically and they need to capitalize on that. 

I'm gonna also guess the Bucks win the tag titles here, SCU just hasn't been booked strong as champs and an almost 2 month reign for them is sufficient. Let the Bucks win the titles and have a rubber match with LAX at Revolution


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is Moxley's answer to Jericho to join the IC or not this week? Could that happen post Bucks/SCU? Would that be disrespectful to the tag titles?

Maybe have Moxley's answer early during the first hour and of course he turns them down, but for the first time let him get beat up by the numbers. Then after the Bucks win the tag titles and are celebrating in the ring you see Moxley walking down through the crowd in the background as Bucks celebrate on the ring posts, Mox grabs a mic at ring side rolls into the ring and screams "January 1st 2020, Jericho and the Inner Circle I'm coming for all you sons of bitches" or something more badass but to that effect. Bucks could just stand there on the ring posts still looking uneasy with that declaration as the show ends.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

No they already confirmed Moxley is answering Jericho on the new years show


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> No they already confirmed Moxley is answering Jericho on the new years show


Oh well. I mean that's not much of a cliff hanger to ensure folks tune in. His promised revenge warpath might have been.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> Where did you see this.


Check statlanders twitter page


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Taroostyles said:


> No they already confirmed Moxley is answering Jericho on the new years show


They didn't confirm it. Jericho told him to take his time and hoildays to think about it. But Moxley not going to need that much time and attack Jericho tomorrow. Remember Revolution tickets go on sale Friday. So given what they've done in the past before tickets go on sale for a ppv. They will want to announce the main event of Moxley vs Jericho on Thursday. So I will be surprised if Moxley doesn't give his answer tomorrow night.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Oh well. I mean that's not much of a cliff hanger to ensure folks tune in. His promised revenge warpath might have been.


It's not been confirmed when he will give his answer. Moxley never said anything. It will happen tomorrow with Revolution tickets going on sale Friday. They will wanna announce Moxley/Jericho main event before Revolution tickets go on sale. They aren't gonna do that if he still might join the Innercircle .


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Oracle said:


> Check statlanders twitter page


Just did what am I missing?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

There can't be spoilers. The taping is live, right?

Kris really should win. It's soon but Baker just isn't good and Kris is already starting to get over (though her promos need a lot of work - I personally wouldn't have her talk at all). If she loses against Riho, she gets to look good against the champ. If she wins, it adds to Brandi's group being after her. At least it would be a story. Not a good one, but an actual story, which the division badly needs right now.

Mox probably shows up at the end of the Jericho Jungle Boy match if it goes on last.

Don't see SCU dropping the titles. The challengers really should have been Santana and Ortiz. Go all in if you're gonna have the Inner Circle. The other guys aside from Jericho are taking way too many losses and the group is starting to feel less important as a result.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jedah said:


> There can't be spoilers. The taping is live, right?
> 
> Kris really should win. It's soon but Baker just isn't good and Kris is already starting to get over (though her promos need a lot of work - I personally wouldn't have her talk at all). If she loses against Riho, she gets to look good against the champ. If she wins, it adds to Brandi's group being after her.


Plus Baker already got a title shot vs Riho and lost. They really don't need to do that again unless they are putting title on Baker.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Shepard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206637277549662213
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a heel turn that reveals Baker as a member of the Nightmare Collective?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Stat has a certain booking on the same day as the Jan 1st show. 

not hard to put 2 and 2 together


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jungle Jack Perry is a better ring name than Jungle Boy in the long term, and probably now. More marketable and he can keep it for a career vs being a "boy" when he's 7-8-9 years in the business. It's like rappers with "L'il" in their names when they broke in as young teens.


Heart Break Kid?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

imthegame19 said:


> They didn't confirm it. Jericho told him to take his time and hoildays to think about it. But Moxley not going to need that much time and attack Jericho tomorrow. Remember Revolution tickets go on sale Friday. So given what they've done in the past before tickets go on sale for a ppv. They will want to announce the main event of Moxley vs Jericho on Thursday. So I will be surprised if Moxley doesn't give his answer tomorrow night.


Everything I've heard said they were saving that for the new years show. Guess we will find out tonight.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Mox needs to be on the show, he could go up against someone like Sabian, Evans or Angelico as they havnt really been on Dynamite much - especially the latter 2


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Stat has a certain booking on the same day as the Jan 1st show.
> 
> not hard to put 2 and 2 together


Well, has the winner vs Riho match been announced for Jan 1st show or just an assumption around here?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This card honestly looks trash.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

optikk sucks said:


> This card honestly looks trash.


For me it looks better than last week.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Well, has the winner vs Riho match been announced for Jan 1st show or just an assumption around here?


It's already been announced.

Fuck. Baker is garbage. UGH.

Maybe Kris can cancel the booking since a title match on Dynamite would obviously be bigger, but that's an unlikely hailmary.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

A kayfabe part time wrestler as your champion shits all over ever other woman in the division. I can't understand how AEW is oblivious to that fact.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The worse thing is that she's not interesting (she might just have the dullest personality in the entire division), not over, and passable, but not great in the ring, either. She's become infamous for making hatchet jobs of her big matches. Just zero qualities that would make her championship material. I don't understand this obsessive push of her. Why is she suddenly in a #1 contender position but not Shida who beat her a few weeks ago?

If they put the title on her this division will be even worse than it already is.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jedah said:


> The worse thing is that she's not interesting (she might just have the dullest personality in the entire division), not over, and passable, but not great in the ring, either. She's become infamous for making hatchet jobs of her big matches. Just zero qualities that would make her championship material. I don't understand this obsessive push of her. *Why is she suddenly in a #1 contender position but not Shida who beat her a few weeks ago?*
> 
> If they put the title on her this division will be even worse than it already is.


Because AEW (Omega for the most part) he's getting a ton of shit because of the "he's only pushing the japanese women".
Also i'm pretty sure that they don't want the first 2 champ to be japanese.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Statlander would make more sense to try and glom off the Star Wars fever pitch right now. 



rbl85 said:


> Because AEW (Omega for the most part) he's getting a ton of shit because of the "he's only pushing the japanese women".
> Also i'm pretty sure that they don't want the first 2 champ to be japanese.


Tony Khan is a huge fan and a friend of Britt as well. Britt was friends with the Elite given her connection with Cole, and she was an early hire. 

AEW seems to think pushing her practising Dentist stuff is a positive as it shows wrestlers in a positive light and not low brow carnies. It wouldn't be bad if they kept that aspect out of the storylines but they make it front and center, really beat fans over the head with it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I doubt that very much. This obsession with Baker goes back long before. Besides, Shida is one of the best they have. A much better choice than Baker, who already had her shot at Riho, that's for damn sure.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Maybe the feud with the nightmare collective is going to require quite a few live promos. So it might not be the best for Shida for the moment.

Shida english is already pretty good but it might better to wait a little bit before really pushing her, let her get better in english and you'll have a really marketable wrestler.

Now i can assure that pushing Britt too much is going to hurt her more than help her.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Winners first;

Lucha bros - more of a hangman heel tease, fwiw i dont think he will turn until late Jan/early feb to set up a match v Omega at Revolution

B&TB - Allin will eat the pin, Cody will still grant him a rematch though

Britt - the collective will cause Kris the match after she refuses to join them

SCU - they cannot lose the titles just yet, probably the JeriCruise to PnP would be better

Awesome Kong - kris will attack shortly after but will be double teamed by Kong & Melanie Cruise setting up a program

Jungleboy - Mox will interfere and do the Paradigm Shift while the ref is trying to break up interference between JE & IC - this will officially set up Mox v The Circle leading to Jericho v Mox at Revolution


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

I still dont get why britt baker is getting another undeserved shot again as she lost her chance , i thought aew was going to give others a chance but god she is boring asf , kris statlander getting pushed over shida is just absolute terrible booking it should have nothing to do with who is more fluent in english speaking but on wins or has that just went out the window in the division ??

Onwards and upwards with the lucha bros , hopefully they get back to winning ways and beat omega and page , the teasing of a heel turn has been good so far and kenny's remark after there win " your not the weakest link " in the elite will resonate with page and to play devils advocate here but what if it aint page who turns but kenny , that would be even better ( aint gonna happen that way bur just thought id say it ) if the Lucha Bros lose again if so i will be pissed as there getting booked as a tag team really crap , there the best tag team in AEW ( i know PnP are good too there matches v lucha bros on impact were the best tag matches of the decade in every aspect )

The bucks v scu , ffs really? Why are the bucks getting a title shot already i mean please there doing the exact opposite of what wasn't supposed to happen , if they win i can see some fans being really pissed at that as it looks as if there putting themselves over SCU but i think there clever enough to realise this and give SCU a run for a while longer as this run hasn't been great tbh , i like SCU and want to see them at there best and facing the bucks already is really dissapointing but still should be a decent match though .

The rest should be good matches hope mox just kicks ass and declines the offer and i wanna see more build up with jericho really looking forward to this match where mox hopefully becomes champion and shows why he is the hottest wrestler on the wrestling scene at the minute .


Peace .


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

optikk sucks said:


> This card honestly looks trash.


 You're welcome.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

what are you chaps smoking - it looks like a banging card ?‍♂

@Optikk - I am dissapoint my son ?‍♂


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Britt is absolutely not the way to go. She looked better on DARK, but a match with a "jobber". Her matches with the other women that are much more talented than she is, clearly shows her lack of ability in the ring. If she ends up going on to become women's champion, I hope they have someone take it from her ASAP.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Her jobber match was just as boring as most of them. I actually skipped most of it.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what are you chaps smoking - it looks like a banging card ?‍♂
> 
> @Optikk - I am dissapoint my son ?‍♂


Plenty of decent weed haha

Peace LICC


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wait I'm confused how do folk know Britt won, the show is live right?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Wait I'm confused how do folk know Britt won, the show is live right?


From what I gather, Kris Statlander has an Indy booking the day she would fight for the title?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> From what I gather, Kris Statlander has an Indy booking the day she would fight for the title?


I didn't know they had announced when the winner would challenge for the title.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

What indies run Wednesday nights?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Are you guys even sure that she have a Indy date that day ?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Looking forward to everything on the show tonight, including Jericho vs. Jungle Boy. It's a pretty stacked preview.

It is too soon for Statlander but at the same time do I really want to see Riho vs. Baker again already...? Decisions, decisions.

I fear for BBB a little. Cody doesn't have a history of "burying" people in AEW, but eventually Cody is going to defeat them. Maybe not with Allin. Maybe with Dustin in the future. I just hope that when they eventually lose to Cody they will still look strong. ..or maybe MJF will eventually swoop in during a match to change Codys focus completely back to him again.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Are you guys even sure that she have a Indy date that day ?


No. My source is this thread LOL and that person's source was Twitter but they didn't link the Tweet


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I just went on Kris’ twitter - no mention of any indy date on 1 Jan that I could see


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207079303738986501


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Are the AEW wrestlers even allowed to have Indy dates on wednesday ?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Taylor would be a good pick up but nowhere near big enough to make a splash


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Are the AEW wrestlers even allowed to have Indy dates on wednesday ?


Well keep in mind Kris Statlander just signed with AEW, so she may have had a prior commitment


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> Taylor would be a good pick up but nowhere near big enough to make a splash


Just offer something different. I'd just debut him as a new signing on a DARK match against Nakazawa or Avalon. With Nak working out to get a better physique thinking that will help him get wins he could call out somebody from the back and have Taylor debut.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Southwest Airlines nearly saved us from Baker


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Southwest Airlines nearly saved us from Baker


So they just prevented her from getting the pre-Dynamite in ring classes, and then getting familiar with Statlander before their match. Thanks for nothing Southwest Airlines.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So they just prevented her from getting the pre-Dynamite in ring classes, and then getting familiar with Statlander before their match. Thanks for nothing Southwest Airlines.


They did their best.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

Now if Killer Kross showed up...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Damn you, Southwest.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

IamMark said:


> Now if Killer Kross showed up...


To do what and to be in which storyline ?
Maybe with BBB ?


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> To do what and to be in which storyline ?
> Maybe with BBB ?


attack somebody. Maybe Hangman.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

IamMark said:


> attack somebody. Maybe Hangman.


Why Hangman ?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So they just prevented her from getting the pre-Dynamite in ring classes, and then getting familiar with Statlander before their match. Thanks for nothing Southwest Airlines.


Hey... are you saying that this match, won't be any better than Britt's previous matches?! I've never heard such a thing. Are there any posts or threads I can read, so I can catch-up on her wrestling abilities.


----------



## IamMark (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Why Hangman ?


well attacking Sonny Kiss wouldn't make an impact.
Cody had enough people attacking him. 
I don't see Mox being there tonight but that would be sweet too. There's some history there.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

IamMark said:


> well attacking Sonny Kiss wouldn't make an impact.
> Cody had enough people attacking him.
> I don't see Mox being there tonight but that would be sweet too. There's some history there.


Mox is probably going to be here


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Kross could be booked as the final boss of The Dark Order. 

But he was just freed up today, he's not signing anywhere and showing up tonight. He'll leverage interest to get big money from wwe. The video he released had AEW, NWA, NJPW and WWE snippets in it for a reason. And mostly wwe snippets ending on HHH.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kross could be booked as the final boss of The Dark Order.
> 
> But he was just freed up today, he's not signing anywhere and showing up tonight. He'll leverage interest to get big money from wwe. The video he released had AEW, NWA, NJPW and WWE snippets in it for a reason. And mostly wwe snippets ending on HHH.


Impact finally let him go? I don't think he's AEW bound. He's always been on WWE's radar list.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Garty said:


> Impact finally let him go? I don't think he's AEW bound. He's always been on WWE's radar list.


I think so too. He never has had a big pay day, and he's older in his mid 30's already. So he'll head to the money. The only issue will be if WWE will pay more than they usually offer for indie talent and blow up their salary structure or if Kross wants to be able to work AAA and Japan as well, with AEW allowing that option.

In the end I think he's 80% going to WWE. They offer him life changing money on a five year deal.

Brodie Lee would come a lot cheaper given he's got his wwe money already and chose to leave and thus AEW would only be bidding against New Japan for him. Lee and Kross probably fill out the same character role in mind.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think so too. He never has had a big pay day, and he's older in his mid 30's already. So he'll head to the money. The only issue will be if WWE will pay more than they usually offer for indie talent and blow up their salary structure or if Kross wants to be able to work AAA and Japan as well, with AEW allowing that option.
> 
> In the end I think he's 80% going to WWE. They offer him life changing money on a five year deal.
> 
> Brodie Lee would come a lot cheaper given he's got his wwe money already and chose to leave and thus AEW would only be bidding against New Japan for him. Lee and Kross probably fill out the same character role in mind.


Brodie will probably get the same treatment as Moxley - AEW exclusive in America but free to work in any other company internationally. That’s if he doesn’t sign for NWA.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

IamMark said:


> well attacking Sonny Kiss wouldn't make an impact.
> Cody had enough people attacking him.
> I don't see Mox being there tonight but that would be sweet too. There's some history there.


Moxley will be there. But he's feuding with Jericho. So Page does make sense since if they don't wanna turn him heel yet. They can do that with Page and have Pac go back with Omega.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

If AEW is smart then they will do everything they can to get Kross, he would be an immediate impact player.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Excited for tonight, considering this is the final show of the year. Imagine Scrull showing up tonight, he will have hit 3 promotions in a span less than a week. Could it be possible that ROH and NWA are cool with him signing with AEW as long as he finishes up any commitments for them?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Taroostyles said:


> If AEW is smart then they will do everything they can to get Kross, he would be an immediate impact player.


Totally agree, Kross was a badass in Impact that had World champion potential written all over.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Taroostyles said:


> If AEW is smart then they will do everything they can to get Kross, he would be an immediate impact player.


I don't think they should make a huge offer for a guy that is not going to move the needle.
Now they probably going to make an offer but if the WWE give him an enormous contract….just let him go.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They are having trouble booking and managing time for their best guys already.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

No ring entrances again to start the show, maybe something big happening tonight so they can save on time.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No intro/entrances?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

pentagon's gear is sick


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Just thrown right into the episode. That works.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good crowd wow. CORPUS NEVER HAS BEEN THIS LOUD


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

This should be a fantastic episode.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Fenix can bounce around on the ropes like nobody's business.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kenn Olivier and his jazz hands... smh

He really lost his aura in AEW.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Better not be the SCU geeks again playing dress up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good match. Crowd fucking hot


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

They really don't want anyone switching over to NXT.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Too many false finishes


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

These crowds week in week out have been excellent, especially tonight. Last time WWE was in Corpus Cristi it was dead.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

No one else saw that quick shot of the Dark order ad during the match?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Too many false finishes


It's a business wise problem.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Derek30 said:


> No one else saw that quick shot of the Dark order ad during the match?


Is that what it was? I thought the TNT feed got disrupted.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kenny can barely do his "you cant escape " move. He needs to hang that spot up.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Omega loses way too much.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Damn, my boy really took the pin there? Hopefully Baker wins later to make up for this injustice.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This seems forced but it's a story for Page


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

captainzombie said:


> Is that what it was? I thought the TNT feed got disrupted.


Pretty sure it was a quick shot of Evil Uno


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Glad the Brothers won. I was expecting some fuckery to happen to deeper drive the wedge between Hangman and Omega. Meh, just a pushing match interrupted by PAC


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

I thought Jericho had a meeting about tag team wrestling?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Pretty crazy that Excalibur knew exactly who that was when we only saw the back of him and no revealing features.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

If Hangman turns on Kenny here in the back, WTF!!! while on a commercial.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

JRL said:


> Pretty crazy that Excalibur knew exactly who that was when we only saw the back of him and no revealing features.


This made me laugh


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No one gives a shit about Michael Nakazawa. The heat would've been nuclear if it was Riho in that room.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Derek30 said:


> Pretty sure it was a quick shot of Evil Uno


I'll have to go back and see that later tonight off of my DVR, nice catch there if it was him.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

JRL said:


> Pretty crazy that Excalibur knew exactly who that was when we only saw the back of him and no revealing features.


I mean, I knew who it was as soon as we saw him. Anyone who watches BTE would know this as well.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

JRL said:


> Pretty crazy that Excalibur knew exactly who that was when we only saw the back of him and no revealing features.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> No one gives a shit about Michael Nakazawa. The heat would've been nuclear if it was Riho in that room.


Nobody cares about Riho, though.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

LOL! Fuckin Ross, Jungle Jack.................whatever you want to call him. 

Honestly I love Ross, but they need to replace him next year. Tazz is free.....


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good lord JR LOL


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jungle Jack New Jack AWWW WHAT THE HELL


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JRL said:


> Pretty crazy that Excalibur knew exactly who that was when we only saw the back of him and no revealing features.


I could tell it was Michael Nakazawa.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Best Bout Machine said:


> I don’t care about Riho, though.


FTFY.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I would prefer if this group had an actual name.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jungle Boy is new in the business and he already has almost as many names as Triple H


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Nobody cares about Riho, though.


Nobody cares about the most over woman on the roster and in general? Makes sense.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Nobody cares about Riho, though.


She's way more over than that goof and she gets great reactions.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Whoanma said:


> FTFY.


No, my post was written correctly. The sooner they get the title off of her, the better.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Derek30 said:


> Jungle Jack New Jack AWWW WHAT THE HELL


I still can't stop laughing at that, Ross cracks me up. You can even tell Schivanoe is getting a kick out of Ross screwing up.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Nitpick but they need to vary the pyro. It's the same for everyone.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The bunny wens3


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

So is the only single match Jungle Boy Vs Chris Jericho?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

When Adam Page complains about a promo he doesn't want to do, what response does he get?

"Hangman, this is such good _cowboy_ shit!"


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Jet_420 said:


> So is the only single match Jungle Boy Vs Chris Jericho?


Britt Baker vs Kris Statlander


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Jet_420 said:


> So is the only single match Jungle Boy Vs Chris Jericho?


and Britt Baker vs. Kris Statlander


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Geesh, JR just keeps getting worse.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm sorry but Darby just looks fucking laughable.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Butcher's got that bruiser look


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is Cody letting his hair go brown?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody sends the 150lb kid to fight the big burly man. Smh


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> I'm sorry but Darby just looks fucking laughable.


It's not like Daniel Bryan is any bigger then him.


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

I did realize it, but someone give the butcher and the blade new gear good lord. Also that whole hangman turn & Tony saying he is still part of the elite all of that stuff was just a cluster.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

LOL! Another Ross error.....


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

JR is having quite the night LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JR is awful, but Butcher vs Harper would be a fun one off match


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh boy, some VILLAIN references with The Butcher..............


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Derek30 said:


> Butcher's got that bruiser look


Butcher looks a little like Silas Young of Ring Of Honor imo.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

imthegame19 said:


> It's not like Daniel Bryan is any bigger then him.


It's not just his size (Daniel Bryan is much strong built than him, though), it's his ridiculous attire. The cut off jean shorts and girls tights just looks fucking cringe-worthy.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jet_420 said:


> Butcher looks a little like Silas Young of Ring Of Honor imo.


That was my first thought as well


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cody ribs are still injured.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> I'm sorry but Darby just looks fucking laughable.


Not really. Marko Stunt looks laughable. Darby gives me Mysterio vibes. Small but awesome.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> It's not like Daniel Bryan is any bigger then him.


Bryan is fairly bigger than Darby as he has more muscle mass


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

captainzombie said:


> and Britt Baker vs. Kris Statlander


Thank you, and interesting I'm glad AEW locked Statlander up


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Jet_420 said:


> Butcher looks a little like Silas Young of Ring Of Honor imo.


He does a bit, lol! Silas Young is an awesome talent too, always enjoyed his work.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking hell, JR. Is it really that hard to just say "Jungle Boy" without "Jack" or "Jack Perry". Jesus fuck.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I gotta say I really like Butcher and Blade. Real rough and tumble style. I wanna see how the merge with the flippy guys.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Not really. Marko Stunt looks laughable. Darby gives me Mysterio vibes. Small but awesome.


Marko Stunt looks absolutely pathetic. Darby is one notch up from that. Just looks like a complete and utter dweeb.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

This Cody/BBB feud has to be leading to Mary's eventual debut.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cataclysm said:


> I did realize it, but someone give the butcher and the blade new gear good lord. Also that whole hangman turn & Tony saying he is still part of the elite all of that stuff was just a cluster.


Their ring gear is absolutely fine. It's nothing special, but this is just not picking.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I like Darby's look. Got a goth thing going on. Better than the amazingly creative, simple underwear that a lot of wrestlers wear.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The butcher looks like an actual butcher. Wonder which meat he prefers to cut.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MrThortan said:


> I like Darby's look. Got a goth thing going on. Better than the amazingly creative, simple underwear that a lot of wrestlers wear.


It's the fucking tights. Just wear full length jeans, not cut off jorts and girls tights.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Marko Stunt looks absolutely pathetic. Darby is one notch up from that. Just looks like a complete and utter dweeb.


I guess you hate Daniel Bryan and Rey Mysterio as well. 

They aren't far off physically. In fact, Rey is significantly shorter. Darby needs to bulk up, but he's super young and amazing in the ring. 

Loads of potential with him. Same with Jungle Jack.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I don't know if they're that good, or just different from what we've been getting, but I'm liking BBB.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Darby almost killed himself again


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Darby just messed that one up and almost killed himelf.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Boldgerg said:


> It's not just his size (Daniel Bryan is much strong built than him, though), it's his ridiculous attire. The cut off jean shorts and girls tights just looks fucking cringe-worthy.


My girlfriend made the same comments about Darby's attire too and found it laughable. This is coming from a super casual viewer.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL Darby ate a face full of ground there


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> It's the fucking tights. Just wear full length jeans, not cut off jorts and girls tights.


The tights are pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> I guess you hate Daniel Bryan and Rey Mysterio as well.
> 
> They aren't far off physically. In fact, Rey is significantly shorter. Darby needs to bulk up, but he's super young and amazing in the ring.
> 
> Loads of potential with him. Same with Jungle Jack.


No, I don't. Not a huge fan of either, but neither look half as much of a dweeb as Darby. He's the "skinniest" of the three and his attire is just cringe-worthy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

captainzombie said:


> These crowds week in week out have been excellent, especially tonight. Last time WWE was in Corpus Cristi it was dead.


Excellent Crowd. Corpus never been alive for wrestling. Good match


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL Darby ate a face full of ground there


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That match was meh


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> Their ring gear is absolutely fine. It's nothing special, but this is just not picking.


I think their look is fine I just think their pants look bad. Like the Blade text is like some fucking sown on cotton and the butchers knife is a literal royalty free jpeg.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

JR is on a roll tonight for sure.........called the dead eye the coffin drop. LMAO


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

captainzombie said:


> He does a bit, lol! Silas Young is an awesome talent too, always enjoyed his work.


Silas Young Vs Butcher (I know it won't happen, but can dream when Silas' contract is done with ROH.)


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

That springboard stunner reminded me of Cena's


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Imagine having Cody beat them. Like why does Cody need to win this over the butcher and the blade. Guess we don't need to establish them as a threat. Don't care if they don't win clean but the fact they get straight up pinned by Cody is a bad choice.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

BBB already taking a loss. I think an established tag team should win more often than not against single wrestlers pairing up.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> No, I don't. Not a huge fan of either, but neither look half as much of a dweeb as Darby. He's the "skinniest" of the three and his attire is just cringe-worthy.


He's 22 years old. He's not much slimmer than either all things considered. 

I expect him to be bigger than Bryan when he fills out. His attire is whatever.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Jet_420 said:


> Silas Young Vs Butcher (I know it won't happen, but can dream when Silas' contract is done with ROH.)


That would be one interesting match, but Silas seems like he will never leave ROH which sucks.

JR just called him Jungle Jack again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cataclysm said:


> Imagine having Cody beat them. Like why does Cody need to win this over the butcher and the blade. Guess we don't need to establish them as a threat. Don't care if they don't win clean but the fact they get straight up pinned by Cody is a bad choice.


I mean..... Cody has to go through BBB to get to MJF. They're speed bumps on the road.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> He's 22 years old. He's not much slimmer than either all things considered.
> 
> I expect him to be bigger than Bryan when he fills out. His attire is whatever.


He's 22 (23 in a couple of weeks), not 15. He's not suddenly going to "fill out" unless he goes out of his way to change his physique by dramatically adjusting his diet and training style, and jumps on the juice.

His whole look and act is far too cringe-worthy and camp for me, regardless of his physique.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Bryan is fairly bigger than Darby as he has more muscle mass


About same height. Bryan might have little more muscle on him. But not much.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Still Corpus is a really great crowd tonight


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Awesome Kong match......damn Brandi is so hot.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Poor Miranda….


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

Um who was that with Brandi Rhodes?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I do love how Brandi can hide entirely behind Kong LOL


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Boldgerg said:


> No, I don't. Not a huge fan of either, but neither look half as much of a dweeb as Darby. He's the "skinniest" of the three and his attire is just cringe-worthy.


Darby gonna be a star. He's good on the mic, in the ring, interesting gimmick and crowd loves him. I agree though he would be better off in black wrestling tights.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Jobber completely fucked up that finished.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Brandi is such a babe. Hard to believe she's on the wrong side of her 30s, she looks 20.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP red headed good looking lady.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Taking the hair of every victim along the way is interesting


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> I mean..... Cody has to go through BBB to get to MJF. They're speed bumps on the road.


The Cody MJF match literally is not going to happen for 2 and half months. At least give me Dustin & Cody teaming up against B&B before we just get rid of them as an obstacle for the feud.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why is this not the main event?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Why is this not the main event?


Because it's not for the title.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Why is this not the main event?


Because the Flippies have to win their titles.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Cataclysm said:


> The Cody MJF match literally is not going to happen for 2 and half months. At least give me Dustin & Cody teaming up against B&B before we just get rid of them as an obstacle for the feud.


Yeah and they should of waited till after the new year to have tonights tag match too for build up purposes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not a huge SCU fan but I'll take it lol. So far very good show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A commercial during a Jericho promo is near criminal.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Obligatory Marko Stunt looks ridiculous out there comment:

Marko Stunt looks ridiculous out there.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> Because it's not for the title.


So? Fuck SCU


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Jericho's body makes me chuckle. He's fit and flabby at the same time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JRL said:


> Jericho's body makes me chuckle. He's fit and flabby at the same time.


He looks like he is becoming Fat Thor.


----------



## Jet_420 (Oct 22, 2019)

I guess Corpus Christi is glad there's an alternative, cause usually they are dead for a wrestling crowd.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Jungle Boy needs to put some pants on. PG PG PG


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hager punched Stunt the fuck out. LOL


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Marko is dead


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Pretty sure Hager just murdered stunt


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Marko got punched right into 2020 there.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If Jericho can't use the names for his signature moves, they have to come up with new names. It's kind of awkward


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm critical of dives a lot but Jungle Boy's bottom rope, middle rope, top rope dive trifecta was fucking dope


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

He put the Walls on way too early.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Geeee said:


> If Jericho can't use the names for his signature moves, they have to come up with new names. It's kind of awkward


They been calling most of his moves correctly only one I think they havent called was the codebreaker


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Having him stay in the hold that long was stupid. Just go to the hold later.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I'll be damned. He actually lasted the whole ten minutes.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

So the jungle boy dude now have a draw on his record with Jericho name on it


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL Jericho


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho acting a fool in PIP


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Jericho got mad lol


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Skeeeeavone set for an interview


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a stupid match and helps neither.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho is such a nice guy


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

No Moxley is a downer I'll be honest


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

As much as I like SCU, hopefully the Lucha Bros cost them the titles so the Bucks can take the titles. SCU is not working as tag champs at all.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why is Pena feuding with this old farts who can't even wrestle anymore?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

So Moxley not getting a title shot in 2019?? Don't wins and loses record go back to 0 on Jan 1st??


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> That was a stupid match and helps neither.


It elevate Jungle Boy


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The3 said:


> So Moxley not getting a title shot in 2019?? Don't wins and loses record go back to 0 on Jan 1st??


Maybe not this year.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Kris better win


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The only thing I don’t like about Statlander is her gimmick.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

It's time!! LETS GO BRITT!! Hopefully they finally right the ship and fix the terrible booking of the women's division. It begins tonight with Baker winning here and then defeating that Riho trash on New Years Day.


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Oh no a britt match


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow, Statlander got the jobber entrance. Gee, I wonder who's gonna win? -_-

Aaaandd nobody gives a fuck about Baker.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Riho looks like she'd rather be anywhere else

Or she just got a glimpse of that Statlander ass


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I can't remember the last time I saw girls/chicks/non-moms on a tv wrestling show. Just an observation I've noticed the last few weeks.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Kris better win


Agreed. She makes Britt look like a twig. As much as she is green, I'll take Statlander winning the title over Riho anyday.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Aaaandd nobody gives a fuck about Baker.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> It elevate Jungle Boy


A match like this doesn't work for the "elevated in a loss sense". It's not like this was a back and forth match or a surprise performance. He spent the majority of the match getting his ass beat and the last minute and a half just surviving. That's different than Darby having a break out performance against Cody while getting in his own offense and making it to a draw.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Britt sux


----------



## Batista'sNoseRing (Feb 27, 2019)

Really don't want Britt to go over here


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> The only thing I don’t like about Statlander is her gimmick.


I didn't like it at first because as it was too weird, but it's starting to grow on me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Crowd is dying.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> That was a stupid match and helps neither.


That match was entertaining and completely helped elevate Jungle Boy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The funny thing is I've been shitting on the NXT women's division for over a year, but things look like they're finally heating up there with the rise of Ripley and the end of Shayna's WOAT title reign potentially finally within sight.

Meanwhile AEW's division, despite slowly getting better in talent, is somehow still getting worse. I anticipate tonight will be no different.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Baker’s greener than the Hulk.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> That match was entertaining and completely helped elevate Jungle Boy.


Y'all throw out elevate and star too freely. I didn't find it entertaining personally you did that's cool. But no Jungle Boy getting his ass beat the majority of the match, spending the last minute and a half in a submission is hardly an elevation of him.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> Baker’s greener than the Hulk.


LOL! That is a good one.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Statlander weighs more than Darby.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I feel like Riho hasn't been in a match since she won the title?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoanma said:


> Baker’s greener than the Hulk.


It's like pulling teeth watching her in the ring


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

That "join Dark Order" banner was the best thing about this match so far.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Goddammit this match is sloppy. As. Fuck. 
Britt just sucks. Nothing she does is the least bit convincing, offense, selling, kick-outs, nothing. Sorry, but she is nowhere near close to deserving the push she’s getting. Just fucking awful.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Props for going all out with it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shida needs to be going for the title, not these two.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Baker's slingblade is maybe the ugliest move in wrestling


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

THANK GOD


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Kris!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So folk were wrong with all the complaining early


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Did Britt just get dropped on her head?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I would prefer to join the Dynamite Order.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

That Big Bang Theory move looks deadly.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

STATLANDER WON!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hell of a promo there by Kris...


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I guess Kris Statlander has to cancel that indy date she has on 1/1


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Sheesh, yet another poor booking decision in the women's division. When will Kenny learn? He'll probably have that Riho trash win on New Years Day as well.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

captainzombie said:


> Did Britt just get dropped on her head?


I hope so.

Please wrestling gods, let this be the end of the Britt Baker experiment.




Best Bout Machine said:


> Sheesh, yet another poor booking decision in the women's division. When will Kenny learn? He'll probably have that Riho trash win on New Years Day as well.


What was wrong with that booking decision, other than Britt being in a #1 contender match in the first place?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Goddammit this match is sloppy. As. Fuck.
> Britt just sucks. Nothing she does is the least bit convincing, offense, selling, kick-outs, nothing. Sorry, but she is nowhere near close to deserving the push she’s getting. Just fucking awful.


Agreed. That was easily Kris' worst match in AEW.

And it wasn't because of Kris.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Trophies said:


> I feel like Riho hasn't been in a match since she won the title?


She has defended the title twice and wrestled in a few tag matches. She was on the show all the time for a while. She just hasn't been on since Full Gear.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

That is a wicked finisher


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Everyone getting rid of Tony is still funny.


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Oh hooray it's time for brandi's weekly go away heat segments


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

PhilThePain said:


> I guess Kris Statlander has to cancel that indy date she has on 1/1


That was my hope going in.

A title match on Dynamite on TNT is gonna be bigger than any indy event. It only makes sense she'd cancel.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Cataclysm said:


> Oh hooray it's time for brandi's weekly go away heat segments


I wish they would cut her segments down.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Cody, get your girl.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So long, Britt.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jedah said:


> That was my hope going in.
> 
> A title match on Dynamite on TNT is gonna be bigger than any indy event. It only makes sense she'd cancel.


Or maybe she cancelled it long ago


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I hope so.
> 
> Please wrestling gods, let this be the end of the Britt Baker experiment.


Calm down that's not cool


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Great, twenty minutes of flips and no-selling coming up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Brandi probably screws Kris next week.

Although I wouldn't mind if she won the title and feuded with the "Collective" either.

Something has to give with Riho. I like her, but she either needs to get a real feud or drop the title.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dark Order is gonna crash the main event. I'm calling it now!!!!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I wonder who they'll find to tag with Spears so he can leech off of them.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Well shit AEW must have put there foot down and told Stat she couldnt do her Jan 1st indie booking. 

very surprised she won


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Derek30 said:


> That is a wicked finisher


Actually it's not that dangerous if the wrestler who receive it tuck her head.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Brandi probably screws Kris next week.
> 
> Although I wouldn't mind if she won the title and feuded with the "Collective" either.
> 
> Something has to give with Riho. I like her, but she either needs to get a real feud or drop the title.


I think Gibbs is going to help Kris.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Great, twenty minutes of flips and no-selling coming up.


Then don’t fucking watch it. There’s another show on USA. Go there so we don’t have to see any more of your fucking whining.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Dark Order is gonna crash the main event. I'm calling it now!!!!


Perhaps they abduct Daniels?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Actually it's not that dangerous if the wrestler who receive it tuck her head.


I actually think that Britt and Statlander have such a difference in height that Britt's hair touched the mat, not her head.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Brandi probably screws Kris next week.
> 
> Although I wouldn't mind if she won the title and feuded with the "Collective" either.
> 
> Something has to give with Riho. I like her, but *she either needs to get a real feud or drop the title.*


Preferably the former rather than the latter.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Colt Cabana was on Dark (commentary i think)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Then don’t fucking watch it. There’s another show on USA. Go there so we don’t have to see any more of your fucking whining.


Awww hit a nerve? The Bucks and their fans are so damn soft. I WANT AEW to succeed so when they do dumb stuff, I am going to call them on it. People should give their feedback on the cringe. That is the only way to change things.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Calm down that's not cool


She’ll get over it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Derek30 said:


> Perhaps they abduct Daniels?


They dont need that old fuck hanging around with that group. No thanks.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are they trying to save time by having no entrances?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I actually think that Britt and Statlander have such a difference in height that Britt's hair touched the mat, not her head.


That looked so scary there like her head hit the mat. After what happened to Austin, would not want to see it happen to any other wrestler regardless of what people think of them.

Let's go Bucks so Sky can move on to his singles career!!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Are they trying to save time by having no entrances?


It seems so.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Hopefully this match has a better result than the last one.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Trophies said:


> Are they trying to save time by having no entrances?


Yes


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Awww hit a nerve? The Bucks and their fans are so damn soft. I WANT AEW to succeed so when they do dumb stuff, I am going to call them on it. People should give their feedback on the cringe. That is the only way to change things.


Oh fuck off with this I want AEW to succeed bullshit. The Bucks are a big part of AEW, plenty more fans like them than not. Watch it or don’t. Fuck right off. The only cringe in here is your lame-ass shit posts.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Oh fuck off with this I want AEW to succeed bullshit. The Bucks are a big part of AEW, plenty more fans like them than not. Watch it or don’t. Fuck right off. The only cringe in here is your lame-ass shit posts.


Nah, I am good but thanks. The Bucks are a joke and refuse to learn or get better. They have zero ring psychology.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

These SCU geeks need to lose... 

They're horrible for the division.

Let them lose, let Scorpio be a singles competitor and let the two old farts job.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is there even a referee in this match? Not even bothering to keep the guys not legally in the match out of the ring.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

This match needs more headlocks, arm bars, and leg drops.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Jedah said:


> Something has to give with Riho. I like her, but she either needs to get a real feud or drop the title.


Definitely the latter. She's terrible and never should have been the champion in the first place. Her beating Nyla Rose and Britt Baker were some of the most mind-boggling booking decisions I've ever seen.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like how the Jacksons are Tony's bosses and he doesn't know which one is which LOL


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Remember how jeff would at least sell after every move he landed and then these guys just get right up after theirs lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Definitely the latter. She's terrible and never should have been the champion in the first place. Her beating Nyla Rose and Britt Baker were some of the most mind-boggling booking decisions I've ever seen.


Britt Baker makes her look like Kenny Omega in the ring. 

She's beyond awful.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Fuck SCU.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cue the outrage


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Fuckin SCU, damn it. Hope Dark Order beat the shit out of everyone here.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

All the Dark Order recruits. :mark


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Really...the Dark Order to close the last show of 2019? 

Ok.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ooooh, this looks good.



Best Bout Machine said:


> Definitely the latter. She's terrible and never should have been the champion in the first place. Her beating Nyla Rose and Britt Baker were some of the most mind-boggling booking decisions I've ever seen.


Letting someone who's actually over and can wrestle adequately go over two charisma vacuums isn't a mind boggling booking decision.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

PavelGaborik said:


> Britt Baker makes her look like Kenny Omega in the ring.
> 
> She's beyond awful.


That's a hilarious take.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Evil Uno is good on the mic damn


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

IT'S A BATTLE ROYAL


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Watch Page be the leader of Dark Order


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is this the Dark Order or NWO

DAMN there's a lot of creepers


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Derek30 said:


> Evil Uno is good on the mic damn


Keep that soundtrack when he speaks. Sounded dope.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207469788945174528


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Best Bout Machine said:


> That's a hilarious take.


That's a fact. She's awful.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

One guy of the dark order is huge


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I’m lowkey salty SCU retained. Why can’t we just get the Young Bucks as tag champs?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Letting someone who's actually over and can wrestle adequately go over two charisma vacuums isn't a mind boggling booking decision.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> Is this the Dark Order or NWO
> 
> DAMN there's a lot of creepers


All they need now is Soul Train Jones to join.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pretty dam underwhelming way to close 2019 if I'm being honest.

SCU is garbage.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Decent show. Not brilliant but not bad.

I like how the Dark Order reinvented themselves and Jericho was great as always.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Keep that soundtrack when he speaks. Sounded dope.


OMG YES. Good call


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Im sorry but I still think Dark Order are cringe as fuck. 

Pretty forgettable show this week, Id be surprised if NXT doesnt win


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SCU beat Bucks clean... and the Dark Order whipped the whole Elites ass. I guess they need to overcome them before they overcome the Inner Circle.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> Pretty dam underwhelming way to close 2019 if I'm being honest.
> 
> SCU is garbage.


Yeah, that really sucks that we didn't end the final episode of 2019 with a bang let alone stupid SCU still as the champions. I enjoy and am overall happy we have AEW, but they also need to rethink a few things for next year.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yikes how the fuck do you close out a show with two jobbers joining the dark order? 

fuck me at least make one of the hangman or something than was beyond pointless.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Honestly this week wasn't bad, but it definitely wasn't good. Not the type of show that's going to be memorable. Very mediocre. 

I was hoping for a debut of some kind, instead we get old farts retaining and the Dark Order bums closing the year. 

I hope NXT wins, they should.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

captainzombie said:


> Yeah, that really sucks that we didn't end the final episode of 2019 with a bang let alone stupid SCU still as the champions. I enjoy and happy we have AEW, but they also need to rethink a few things for next year.


For me it's not because it's the last show of 2019 that it needs to be special.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Honestly this week wasn't bad, but it definitely wasn't good. Not the type of show that's going to be memorable. Very mediocre.
> 
> I was hoping for a debut of some kind, instead we get old farts retaining and the Dark Order bums closing the year.
> 
> I hope NXT wins, they should.


Debut who ?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

PavelGaborik said:


> That's a fact. She's awful.


She's actually the best they have. They need to find someone else to book the division. I'm shocked at how many terrible decisions Kenny has managed to make in such a short period of time. Next they'll have that trash retain over Kris Statlander on New Years Day and likely against Awesome Kong at Revolution. I'm sure you'll be back here telling us how great it was to see her win those matches.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I feel like they could have done more tonight in terms of excitement factor. There was some good stuff this episode but was missing that extra oomph


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The quality of the shows has definitely declined since Full Gear. I get they have a lot of downtime between PPVs but they need to figure out how to use it better. NXT has cut their lead in the demo to the bone. Tonight's show was decent, much better than anything you'll see on Raw or SD, but compared to what they were doing before, still not great.



Best Bout Machine said:


> She's actually the best they have.


This disqualifies you from any future takes on the women's division.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Derek30 said:


> I feel like they could have done more tonight in terms of excitement factor. There was some good stuff this episode but was missing that extra oomph


They booked this show like any other show.

It's not because it's the last show of 2019 that they need to do special things.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Best Bout Machine said:


> She's actually the best they have. They need to find someone else to book the division. I'm shocked at how many terrible decisions Kenny has managed to make in such a short period of time. Next they'll have that trash retain over Kris Statlander on New Years Day and likely against Awesome Kong at Revolution. I'm sure you'll be back here telling us how great it was to see her win those matches.


The fact the you are the only one who sticks up for Baker on this forum speaks volumes as to how bad she really is and how clued out you really are.

genuinely clueless


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Both shows were meh tonight Rhea winning was nice ending for NXT.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Jedah said:


> The quality of the shows has definitely declined since Full Gear. I get they have a lot of downtime between PPVs but they need to figure out how to use it better. NXT has cut their lead in the demo to the bone. Tonight's show was decent, much better than anything you'll see on Raw or SD, but compared to what they were doing before, still not great.
> 
> 
> 
> This disqualifies you from any future takes on the women's division.


Actually, it doesn't. Imagine being that close-minded.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Pretty cruddy show. 

I don't care about Silver or the other guy. They were DARK jobbers and now we're supposed to care they joined. Beyond ridiculous booking. 

Asinine decision making. 

Whole show was off - Fenix was botchy as hell. Penta's drawn out pantomime bit was just weird in a bad way. Allin hit the second rope and near whiffed on the suicide dive, Rhodes botches his disaster kick. Only redeeming part of that match was Butcher eating two kicks while having Darby in the crab and then spitting out his mouthguard - However he already did that once earlier so it lost it's effect in a way. Nightmare Collective - meh. Jericho putting over Jungle Jack isn't a big deal given he did the same for Scorpio Sky a mere month ago. Statlander is improving her character aspects, but that match was her worst so far. Bucks lose so damn titles on bland SCU. And then that Dark Order mess.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

NXT closes with their most over woman capturing the NXT Women's Championship.
AEW closes with the Dark Order giving masks to a bunch of jobbers.

AEW need to stop with this tacky garbage, over the past four weeks they've looked like a glorified Indy show.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Best Bout Machine said:


> *She's actually the best they have. *They need to find someone else to book the division. I'm shocked at how many terrible decisions Kenny has managed to make in such a short period of time. Next they'll have that trash retain over Kris Statlander on New Years Day and likely against Awesome Kong at Revolution. I'm sure you'll be back here telling us how great it was to see her win those matches.


This line instantly makes your opinion irrelevant. Britt and her pitiful "slingblade" are certainly new the top of the list when it comes to things wrong with AEW. 

Just an awful competitor.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Statlander is improving her character aspects, but that match was her worst so far.


I wonder why?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Actually, it doesn't. Imagine being that close-minded.



I like Baker more then most. But Kris Statlander should get the title January 1st. Shes gonna be a star and bigger star then Baker.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

PavelGaborik said:


> This line instantly makes your opinion irrelevant.


Imagine being this moronic. "You like different wrestlers, that means your opinion is irrelevant." There's a reason why wrestling fans get a bad rep. It's because of people like you.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> NXT closes with their most over woman capturing the NXT Women's Championship.
> AEW closes with the Dark Order giving masks to a bunch of jobbers.
> 
> AEW need to stop with this tacky garbage, over the past four weeks they've looked like a glorified Indy show.


Honestly NXT is an extremely bland show but I'll even give them the W this week. 

What a disappointment.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The quality is definitely dropping.

The excessive tag matches, the terrible women's division, and the poor utilisation of certain talents is beginning to wear thin.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> I like Baker more then most. But Kris Statlander should get the title January 1st. Shes gonna be a star and bigger star then Baker.


It is a shame they do not really have a developmental program. Britt could get proper training and succeed in NXT.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Imagine being this moronic. "You like different wrestlers, that means your opinion is irrelevant." There's a reason why wrestling fans get a bad rep. It's because of people like you.


You've got a notoriously bad rep because the vast majority of your opinions are moronic. 

Keep crying kiddo.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

imthegame19 said:


> I like Baker more then most. But Kris Statlander should get the title January 1st. Shes gonna be a star and bigger star then Baker.


Statlander is great, but she's below Baker and Shida. She's also not going to win the title this early. Kenny will continue with his poor booking decisions. Riho's either going to win clean or lose via DQ due to Brandi and Kong interfering.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

PavelGaborik said:


> You've got a notoriously bad rep because the vast majority of your opinions are moronic.
> 
> Keep crying kiddo.


Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Statlander is great, but she's below Baker and Shida. She's also not going to win the title this early. Kenny will continue with his poor booking decisions. Riho's either going to win clean or lose via DQ due to Brandi and Kong interfering.


Shida should definitely be the one getting the shot in two weeks, that is for sure.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Show was great overall but disappointing that they couldn't deliver a big angle to close the year heading into new years. 

The Dark Order stuff has been much better and they've come very far with those promos, but initiating Silver and Reynolds was not a moment that deserved to happen here.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Lheurch said:


> Shida should definitely be the one getting the shot in two weeks, that is for sure.


While that would be nice, I'm not sure I'd want her to get it. We know that Super Riho would just retain anyways. Shida shouldn't be losing to someone like her.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Baker got to the venue two hours before the show due to flight delays. AEW has in-ring training during the day of tapings that she missed. It would have been her opportunity to tie up with Statlander and go though some of the spots and that was missed.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Look at all those fuckers who are never happy XD

I know why wrestling was so much better in the 90s, the fan where way better than the actual fans...

Do you think that in the 90s they cared about all the things that you are bitching about ?

Do you think they were like "ooh look he should have been 2 feet to the right" or "ooh he didn't to the move properly" ?

If fans in the 90s were like we are now…..wrestling would be already dead. Now i'm convinced that it's not the product who's killing the business but the fans.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Honestly NXT is an extremely bland show but I'll even give them the W this week.
> 
> What a disappointment.


Is it though?

I've only started watching NXT again after Survivor Series/Takeover weekend and their shows have been very solid, and the match quality has been far better than what we're getting on AEW.

AEW had a great first eight weeks, the last four weeks they've stepped into the zone that I feared, Indy style garbage that you expect from a PWG show.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

rbl85 said:


> Look at all those fuckers who are never happy XD


Wrestling fans are never happy. This is nothing new. It was a pretty good show overall.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Is it though?
> 
> I've only started watching NXT again after Survivor Series/Takeover weekend and their shows have been very solid, and the match quality has been far better than what we're getting on AEW.
> 
> AEW had a great first eight weeks, the last four weeks they've stepped into the zone that I feared, Indy style garbage that you expect from a PWG show.


Lol NXT is even more Indy style with wrestler kicking out of 2-3 finishers XD


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Eh, wasn't bad, wasn't great. Last weeks show was amazing. I was fine with Dark Order ending the show. You almost need to watch Dark, Being the Elite, etc to get some angles they are working. You can focus on what sucked, what was great, or both, but I am just watching for a good time. Just a silly wrastling show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think some people needs to re-Watch the shows between 1990 and 2005, those shows who had huge ratings were shit except for 1 or 2 angles.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Best Bout Machine said:


> While that would be nice, I'm not sure I'd want her to get it. We know that Super Riho would just retain anyways. Shida shouldn't be losing to someone like her.


Yeah I would only want her getting it if she was going over.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

We all know that Kris is going to get screwed by Brandi.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prediction: Page didn't help The Elite against Dark Order because he found Michael Nakazawa and was attending to Nakazawa's injuries. Omega's gonna think Page abandoned them and freak out on Page


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok Jericho needs to get into better shape he looks like he's been eating McDonalds double cheeseburgers for breakfast lunch and dinner for the last year, seems like every week his body gets a little worse. Now he's started wearing a weight belt to attempt to hide some of his bad physique, dude just go on a diet and dome ddp yoga or something ffs.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

MrThortan said:


> Eh, wasn't bad, wasn't great. Last weeks show was amazing. I was fine with Dark Order ending the show. You almost need to watch Dark, Being the Elite, etc to get some angles they are working. You can focus on what sucked, what was great, or both, but I am just watching for a good time. Just a silly wrastling show.


"its not that important to me so its ok if it sucks"


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Statlander is great, but she's below Baker and Shida. She's also not going to win the title this early. Kenny will continue with his poor booking decisions. Riho's either going to win clean or lose via DQ due to Brandi and Kong interfering.


Normally Id agree. But I dunno what they do with Riho if she wins. Riho already beat Shida and Baker(and Nyla Rose). While Statlander beat both to earn the title shot. Putting the belt on Statlander and her feuding with Brandi/Kong going into next ppv puts more focus on woman's division. Then Riho feuding with people she already beat.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

midgetlover69 said:


> "its not that important to me so its ok if it sucks"


You know some people can like things that other people don't like.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Jericho needs to get into better shape he looks like he's been eating McDonalds double cheeseburgers for breakfast lunch and dinner for the last year, seems like every week his body gets a little worse. Now he's started wearing a weight belt to attempt to hide some of his bad physique, dude just go on a diet and dome ddp yoga or something ffs.


its time to just wear a shirt. Actually its been time


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Jericho still looks better than dweebs like Allin and Jungle Boy, to be fair.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

midgetlover69 said:


> its time to just wear a shirt. Actually its been time


Yeah it really has been time, he just needs to accept it, he's looking awful, i certainly wouldn't have the guts to go out there shirtless in a pair of tights on national television with that body.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Lol NXT is even more Indy style with wrestler kicking out of 2-3 finishers XD


Cool.

Same has happened in AEW and probably every Wrestling promotion on this Earth.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Whats wrong with people not liking the show?

I dont expect top notch episodes every week but tonights show has been probably the most forgettable one. As far as I know they are alone in January 1st without NXT competing, they had to hype the fuck out of that instead they did nothing.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Is it though?
> 
> I've only started watching NXT again after Survivor Series/Takeover weekend and their shows have been very solid, and the match quality has been far better than what we're getting on AEW.
> 
> AEW had a great first eight weeks, the last four weeks they've stepped into the zone that I feared, Indy style garbage that you expect from a PWG show.


NXT isnt well rounded enough. The math quality to me has been decent but their lack of proper segments and promos are just not my cup of tea in the slightest.

NXT is the best show WWE has to offer, but that doesn't say much.

When Jericho, Omega, Moxley or MJF appear on screen im instantly watching that over anything NXT hss to offer.

With that said, tonight's show was as bland as it gets.


Alright_Mate said:


> Cool.
> 
> Same has happened in AEW and probably every Wrestling promotion on this Earth.


Neither show lit the world on fire this week. 

I dont watch NXT regularly, and if AEW continues putting on shows like tonight I'll be skipping half of them as well. 

Thank God for NJPW


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Cool.
> 
> Same has happened in AEW and probably every Wrestling promotion on this Earth.


Nope only Jericho kicked out of a finisher, one time.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Nobody can defend the Silver and other guy joining the dark order bring the big ending for the last show of the year. Anybody who tries is simply unserious. That ending needed a big reveal and instead we get to DARK jobbers, who barely/ever appeared on Dynamite being treated as important. They're not even good in the ring, nothing remarkable about them. 

You do that ending and you need Hangman revealed. Period. Or a big debut reveal. 

Not Wee John and the other guy.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Whats wrong with people not liking the show?
> 
> I dont expect top notch episodes every week but tonights show has been probably the most forgettable one. As far as I know they are alone in January 1st without NXT competing, they had to hype the fuck out of that instead they did nothing.


You have Moxley answering Jéricho, women title match and Cody vs Darby.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

rbl85 said:


> You know some people can like things that other people don't like.


You're not allowed to say things like that around here. You have to like the same wrestlers as everyone else.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Nope only Jericho kicked out of a finisher, one time.


So the same has happened in AEW then 

Go to bed buddy, stop embarrassing yourself.

And you need to watch Young Bucks matches more closely, they have finisher kick outs galore.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> You have Moxley answering Jéricho, women title match and Cody vs Darby.


I feel like all I have is Dark Order closing the year with the two jobbers.. it can't get out of my head.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> I think some people needs to re-Watch the shows between 1990 and 2005, those shows who had huge ratings were shit except for 1 or 2 angles.


You're making the argument that Dynamite is on par with or better than those shows? Because those shows got a lot more done in 2 hours than what current wrestling does regardless of promotion


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

While I do like how they reinvented the Dark Order to some extent, they could have at least teased a new recruit coming next week rather than just letting it fade to black with two jobbers putting on masks.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, tonight wasn't really a good night. It had it's moments... Lucha Bros vs Page/Omega, Jericho vs Jungle Boy and Statlander winning was the way to go, but in my opinion, that's about all.

Next time Britt's on a plane, let's hope it goes over Malaysia somewhere.

Jericho looks like he's been eating Christmas ham a little early.

Let's hope the 2 week break gets them coming back full-force. Again, as of now, they're "NXT-free" on January 1st, so if they're going to make a big move or two, that's the time to do it. Hyped or not, they need to deliver.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> We all know that Kris is going to get screwed by Brandi.


Ehh does that really happen in AEW tho? After years of watching WWE, WCW, TNA etc we are trained expect screwy finishes. But majority of matches in AEW are clean finishes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think if they ended with SCU winning and 'fade to black' it would have been okay..the Dark Order thing had potential then it ended meh.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Full Review of tonight's show from an unbiased, unenthusiastic WWE fan without an agenda. Every criticism will be backed by a reason and everything will be my honest reaction in the moment. It's fine if you have a different opinion, but please respect mine, as I'll only criticise the product if I also provide the rationale behind it. I've seen about 50% of all official AEW content so far, and will be watching online from another timezone. Pausing to type:

First impression: Sports-like feel heightened my excitement.

Match 1: JR introduced the match by telling us the story including what happened on social media last week. *Excellent start. Storyline emphasis!*
Crowd is fever pitch,* excellent. *
Kenny feels like a star and Hangman feels important. However, before the match begins, I'm noticing the "cowboy shit" chants and they're taking me out of the moment. In my opinion, they're really, really stupid. I'm not going to lie, I might stop watching the rest of the show if this match becomes a flip fest with poor psychology, but I'm still kind of hyped as I have faith in Kenny and his in-ring storytelling.


First contact is a massive chop by Kenny. *Good*.
The response was from the other guy was to do a cartwheel. *Stupid*.
The story of Kenny expressively drawing attention to tag Hangman etc along with the commentary emphasis early gives this match a strong story with something interesting to pay attention to throughout. *Great storytelling*.
Dual chants for Hangman/Luchas, but they waited WAY too long... starting to look a little fake in my opinion, but I understand what they're trying to do.
Then they start slapping each other as a "test of strength". I get that chops are real and everything else is a work, so that's why this is considered a "test of strength", but the psychology forces us to consider everything else as fake. *Fake psychology.*
Kanny and Hangman respect their opponents enough to let them stand there and taunt them for 60 seconds, but then Kenny chops a Lucha Bro in the back. WTF is that? *Stupid psychology.*
But... the facial expressions by Kenny here tell an amazing story of them coming together as a team. *Excellent story.*
Loved Kenny's hype up and dive, even though I know the dive lacks psychology. *Good character moment.*
First superkick of the night
A Lucha Bro did a coup de grace... why did he bounce on the top rope 3 times before jumping? He has less balance this way and it achieve absolutely nothing. *Dumb psychology.*
Excalibur said "his balance is amazing" (marking out over something that shouldn't matter) and JR immediately interjects with "and his accuracy. Hit him right on the spine" (what the psychology SHOULD be about). Think about why this matters if you don't see why I'm highlighting it. *Thank you JR.*
Excalibur's excuse for the match being very very very slightly sloppy (not an issue at all) is because one of the Lucha Bros was "running ragged" doing a conference over the weekend. Seriously? Seriously? *Mark announcer.*
Omega excellent, but then he did an epic running knee... and his opponent got up before him and kicked him in the head, and 1 second later Omega is on the other side of the ring. *Dumbest psychology I've ever seen in my entire life.*
Hangman's brawling is the best wrestling I've seen on AEW. As good as Stone Cold's strikes/kicks, with all the moves that modern crowds expect in between. *Good impression.*
Hangman goes from punching you in the face to resorting to high-risk moves like multiple suicide dives. Why would a dominant, strong competitor need to use high risk moves in the middle of dominating in offence and his opponent is dazed? *Dumb psychology.*
Cowboy shit chants. Ugh.
Hangman's dropkick/backflip where he gets his opponent to stand there, wait in position, and help him do the move. *Fake execution.*
- Excalibur puts over Hangman's agility. Why? It implies everything else we're watching is fake, so the only stuff we should admire is the real stuff like athleticism. Subtle, but I'm hearing too many underlying philosophical missteps with this announcer. *Mark announcer.*

A Lucha Bro wants to do a facebuster, so he does a summersault on the ground before doing it, which adds absolutely nothing. *Fake psychology.*
Omega has been kicked clean in the head multiple times now, but 30 seconds later he's running around mildly selling his ribs. *Fake psychology.*
A Lucha Bro was kicked clean in the head, commentators say "who will get knocked out first?" then he receives an epic snap dragon suplex by Omega... and in UNDER A SECOND he does a sommersault, jumps up, and flies into space in what I guess was a botch. *Dumbest thing I've seen in my entire life in any form of wrestling, period.*
I've now decided I won't be watching after this matches finishes, but for the purpose of this review, I'll continue to the end of this match.
Okay, I liked the story of the finish of the match. But I hope Kenny fully understands, because I'm sick of seeing this happen and the babyface acts like the dumbest person in the room by turning on the other guy. *Great storytelling ending.*
Oh my God, and now Kenny cracks it like he IS the dumbest person in the room. He was supposed to be the one guy who portrays a unique, smart character, but now he's stupid. *Dumb/fake character work.*
Cutting to PAC in the middle of the push and shove? This is the dumbest TV timing error I've ever seen on a wrestling TV show. *Amateur TV show editing.*
Pac walks into a room (labelled "AEW talent" on A4 paper in a plastic sleeve...) with one random guy sitting there with headphones on, staring at the wall, tapping his foot to the music, and nothing else is in the room bu 5 lockers and 1-2 showers. This is the dumbest and most amateurish backstage presentation I've ever seen on a wrestling TV show. *Amateur TV show presentation.*
Kenny gets pounced backstage by the Lucha Bros, who are now completely fresh, and then Hangman runs in to protect Omega... by shouting "get outta here"... and the Lucha Bros say "okay" and back away, despite having a numbers advantage while Kenny is down. *Dumbest psychology I've ever seen... but great advancement of the storyline. *
In conclusion...

AEW's strengths tonight for me were:

Great non-verbal storyline development
Good announcer storytelling by JR
Elite in-ring athleticism
Less gratuitous flipping than when I've watched previously (but there were still about 10 dives and 15 superkicks in the first match)
Some good non-verbal character work
AEW's weaknesses tonight for me were:

Looks fake
Dumb psychology
Mark announcer
Amateur TV show editing/aesthetics
I experienced the feeling of "dumbest psychology I've ever seen in wrestling" occurred multiple times in just the first match.
Overall, the psychology of this match caused me to stop watching this episode and I won't watch again for a few months. I will still watch YouTube highlight of Moxley/Jericho/Omega/Hangman promos, and I'll come back to give the product another chance in a few months, but for my tastes, I'll be hoping they improve upon what I consider to be unrealistic psychology before I can enjoy this product more consistently.

Until then, they've lost my viewership, but I'm aware some of you guys love the show so I'm not saying the show sucks or they're going out of business or the psychology is dumb for everyone, just that when I watch the show, that's the honest impression I got in each moment while watching. Thanks.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> You're making the argument that Dynamite is on par with or better than those shows? Because those shows got a lot more done in 2 hours than what current wrestling does regardless of promotion


No what i'm saying is that a lot of people saying "it was so much better before" but if you ask them to re watch those shows they would hate them.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Tsvetoslava said:


> I feel like all I have is Dark Order closing the year with the two jobbers.. it can't get out of my head.


I think it's more meant to show how powerful they are becoming. Tonight was more of start of things(there coming out party) then the end. It was about they got more people to join them and strength in numbers. In near future they will come out and someone of a bigger name will join them(maybe Page).Then you will hear JR or Tony say who's gonna stop these guys now or something like that. Basically they start out small with jobber guys and build up to them getting that big fish.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> So the same has happened in AEW then
> 
> Go to bed buddy, stop embarrassing yourself.
> 
> And you need to watch Young Bucks matches more closely, they have finisher kick outs galore.


There is a difference between it happening 1 time and NXT doing 2-3 times during each big match.

Also no the Bucks never kicked out from any finisher.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> No what i'm saying is that a lot of people saying "it was so much better before" but if you ask them to re watch those shows they would hate them.


I feel like those shows are better simply because they advance stories better then. A better balance of matches and segments that the 4 major shows are missing


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

midgetlover69 said:


> "its not that important to me so its ok if it sucks"


Not at all. Just because I think it is a silly wrastling show doesn't mean I don't value it.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I think the Dark Order closing was a good call if they had something better planned. Like they did all the right things since they weren't being well received. They took them off Dynamite, built them up with those great videos, and gave them an actual story. 

Then they took all of that and used it to initiate 2 guys who have never won a match and probably never will. Like if that beat down segment had just been it to reintroduce them that would have been better than making Silver and Reynolds the focal point. They probably should have saved this whole thing with them recruiting jobbers to build their ranks to then end with a legit star joining to use their strength in numbers. 

They had the right idea they just didn't have the right motives.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

I was so excited about AEW before, I still am and I know they are still fairly new and have shown signs that they are listening to fans and willing to change but I'm starting to get tired of this presenting everyone on the show like a star. Why would we suddenly care that these jobbers joined the dark order?? Why is Jungle boy in the title picture looking like a serious threat with a bunch of near falls?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Taroostyles said:


> I think the Dark Order closing was a good call if they had something better planned. Like they did all the right things since they weren't being well received. They took them off Dynamite, built them up with those great videos, and gave them an actual story.
> 
> Then they took all of that and used it to initiate 2 guys who have never won a match and probably never will. Like if that beat down segment had just been it to reintroduce them that would have been better than making Silver and Reynolds the focal point. They probably should have saved this whole thing with them recruiting jobbers to build their ranks to then end with a legit star joining to use their strength in numbers.
> 
> They had the right idea they just didn't have the right motives.


You really think they're going to debut a big name for the dark order on a regular show ?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

rbl85 said:


> You really think they're going to debut a big name for the dark order on a regular show ?


What do you mean a regular show? They only have 4 PPVs a year, 3 months is a pretty long time to wait. Plus even then I would argue that. For them, the tv audience is much more important. The people on PPV are already paying the 50 bucks, you need to convince more folks to do that. 

On top of that, they cant treat any show like a "regular show." That word shouldn't even be in their vocabulary. They need to create an environment that feels like anything could happen at any moment. That's how Nitro made its mark and Dynamite will need that element long term to thrive.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

IronMan8 said:


> Full Review of tonight's show from an unbiased, unenthusiastic WWE fan without an agenda. Every criticism will be backed by a reason and everything will be my honest reaction in the moment. It's fine if you have a different opinion, but please respect mine, as I'll only criticise the product if I also provide the rationale behind it. I've seen about 50% of all official AEW content so far, and will be watching online from another timezone. Pausing to type:
> 
> Overall, I will not be watching the rest of this episode. I will watch YouTube highlight of Moxley/Jericho/Omega/Hangman promos, and I'll come back to give this product another chance in about 2-3 months, where I hope they improve upon their fake and dumb psychology.
> 
> Until then, they've lost my viewership, but I'm aware some of you guys love the show so I'm not saying the show sucks or they're going out of business or the psychology is dumb for everyone, just that when I watch the show, that's the honest impression I got in each moment while watching. Thanks.


Although you've gone way beyond what's needed to get your point across (I'd hate to see how much more you had to type by the time you got to the end of the show, so thank you for not watching), but that's your opinion. I respect your opinion. Everyone's opinions are different, obviously and when I said to you earlier that we've all heard the same rhetoric over and over, day after day, that is not an observation, that is a fact. That's why I've stared handing out this  whenever someone posts the same shit we've heard 1000 times over.

If you, or anyone, does not enjoy what AEW is doing, stop watching and move on. That seems like a relatively simple thing to request and actually do it, but it still doesn't register with some people. I'm not going to agree with you on everything and you're not going to agree with me on everything either. It means we're both right.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm totally on board with the Dark Order. As is my kid. She just had me go and sign up for whatever their horseshit is on joindarkorder.com, so we'll see what comes of that. I do find it pretty odd that the show ended with a jobber team being the main focus of joining a faction, but I'll trust that they know where they are going with it. Maybe Dark Order is going to be a long-running big bad for AEW, and this is the beginning of their dominance?

Commercial break fuckery still irks the hell out of me, but whatever. 

Britt Baker is not good. I hate to bust her balls every time she is on TV, but all her shit looks like it's done at one quarter speed, and nothing has any crispness. Kris Statlander is weird and fun and looks like maybe she has a real grasp on whatever the fuck this alien deal is, even if I don't. Any chance that they run with her dethroning Riho? 

The main didn't really click for me. Maybe it was the face vs face setup, but I didn't get enough urgency of either team really trying to get the job done. 

Jungle Boy and Jericho was FUN AS FUCK. This whole deal of Jericho being the guy to make everyone look good is unreal, man. He's such a good goddamn pro wrestler, and it is so evident how seriously he is taking the role of being the lead guy for AEW in its infancy.

Kong squash was whatever, I get that she makes the division credible, but if she can't work real matches, who gives a shit that she's there?

Page / Omega v Lucha Bros was about what I was expecting, but I thought Hangman was turning for sure tonight. PAC abducting Nakazawa extends his eventual turn out a few weeks I guess?
Once again, two hours that absolutely flew by. Good stuff.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I feel like those shows are better simply because they advance stories better then. A better balance of matches and segments that the 4 major shows are missing


I agree the last six weeks of AEW wasn't nearly as good as the first six weeks. I'm not saying the show is bad or terrible. There's been some good shows and some ok shows(like tonight).

The reason I feel like the show slipped is they haven't been building to ppv. Moxley having random matches with Nakazawa, Darby, Janela and Alex Reynolds. While Jericho now has had two mini feud with Scorpio Sky and Jungle Boy. Now there doing this drawn out thing about will Moxley join Inner Circle or not. It's all been done just to kill time.


Same thing goes with Cody feuding with Butcher and Blade for 3 weeks. Now there doing Darby rematch to kill more time. Now I did like giving MJF big win over Page. Since it established MJF as upper card guy beating one of their top faces. But every thing else was just time waster.

Same goes with Omega, he's kinda feuding with Pac. Who's been asking for 3 rematch for 3 weeks and no response from Omega. Then you got this tease with him and Hangman Page to waste time in between.

Then there's the tag division. They are doing way too many tag team matches each week. Like who haven't Young Bucks faced? I think everyone besides Butcher&Blade and Dark Order (which by tonight is coming soon). They need to slow down on how many tag matches each week. Because right now they don't have many fresh match ups.


So it seems like they been wasting a lot of time on these shows in the singles division. While all the tag matches are fun. But there's no story to anything and just matches.

The combo of the two I think has bought down the quality of the shows. That said going into January they will start to build towards the ppv and I expect the shows to get a lot better. But going forward they need to find better way to kill time in between the ppvs.

The only thing I think has improved on the show since Full Gear has been the Womans division. Instead of having random girls on each week. They finally picked a handful of girls to showcase and build around. How they built up Statlander in last 4 weeks was really well done. I hope this continues rather then Riho just coming out and wrestling matches. With no personality and without any heated feuds. Or them having different girls each week in random tag matches that we saw the first six weeks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> I agree the last six weeks of AEW wasn't nearly as good as the first six weeks. I'm not saying the show is bad or terrible. There's been some good shows and some ok shows(like tonight).
> 
> The reason I feel like the show slipped is they haven't been building to ppv. Moxley having random matches with Nakazawa, Darby, Janela and Alex Reynolds. While Jericho now has had two mini feud with Scorpio Sky and Jungle Boy. Now there doing this drawn out thing about will Moxley join Inner Circle or not. It's all been done just to kill time.
> 
> ...


I understand not wanting to do 12 PPVs because they charge Full price. But they should look into doing 4 to 6 Fyterfest type shows that way gkh have big events to blow things off or further feuds without necessarily giving it away on a regular episode. 

I do appreciate that there's interconnectivity across the roster. But the top guys are being spread a little too thin because they're feuding with too many people and too quickly. Instead of having say Omega feuding with PAC, having a side story in Elite vs Dark Order, and tension with Page how about spread the love. Why not have Page go after a Havoc. Or have someone like Kiss step in as like a 5th person to aid the elite against the Dark Order.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Garty said:


> Although you've gone way beyond what's needed to get your point across (I'd hate to see how much more you had to type by the time you got to the end of the show, so thank you for not watching), but that's your opinion. I respect your opinion. Everyone's opinions are different, obviously and when I said to you earlier that we've all heard the same rhetoric over and over, day after day, that is not an observation, that is a fact. That's why I've stared handing out this  whenever someone posts the same shit we've heard 1000 times over.
> 
> If you, or anyone, does not enjoy what AEW is doing, stop watching and move on. That seems like a relatively simple thing to request and actually do it, but it still doesn't register with some people. I'm not going to agree with you on everything and you're not going to agree with me on everything either. It means we're both right.


In other words, you’re saying “if you don’t like it, don’t watch”

...while handing out poos for posts that have been made 1000 times before.

I’d much prefer to hear your opinion on the content I took the time to post above. I haven’t had this discussion 1000 times before, but if you have, then maybe you shouldn’t attack those who haven’t?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I understand not wanting to do 12 PPVs because they charge Full price. But they should look into doing 4 to 6 Fyterfest type shows that way gkh have big events to blow things off or further feuds without necessarily giving it away on a regular episode.
> 
> I do appreciate that there's interconnectivity across the roster. But the top guys are being spread a little too thin because they're feuding with too many people and too quickly. Instead of having say Omega feuding with PAC, having a side story in Elite vs Dark Order, and tension with Page how about spread the love. Why not have Page go after a Havoc. Or have someone like Kiss step in as like a 5th person to aid the elite against the Dark Order.


Yeah they need to do something. When they announced Homecoming show and Bash At the Beach. I thought they would be used almost like super shows or like ppvs on tv. Which they would set matches for one of those shows and use weeks of tv to build up to those shows. Instead just been random stuff with very little build or story to it.

You are right though these guys are being spread in different direction and that was exactly my point. They are spreading them in all these different directions on purpose as distractions to kill time. 


Cody needs something to distract him from MJF, Omega needs to be distracted from Pac and they need to do some to slow down Moxley/Jericho feud . That's my point they don't want them focused since they need to kill time. So they waste these weeks of tv and finally 6 to 8 weeks before the ppv. They will start actually having these guys focus on their feuds. The problem with doing what their doing. Is it makes the shows less important and feel like throw away.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I know it's a semantic argument but the two jobbers obviously joined the Dark Order last week, so their appearance with the group wasn't really a twist or a reveal.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

So, Kenny Omega has his best friend abducted, searched for him for a few minutes, and that’s it? That should have been a running segment between matches. 

I want this show to become great so goddamn bad. I hate everything Vince and the WWE did to wrestling by purchasing WCW. I quit watching wrestling for 2 decades over that, but AEW is starting to get a little wonky, more and more each week they’re making bad decisions.

SCU lacks charisma. I don’t care how you feel about the Bucks’ matches, they’re at least enjoyable for the live crowd, which sells a bit to the crowd at home.

Why must Cody be the one to secure the pinfall when you’re trying to push Darby?

Statlander vs Britt is what it is. Britt lacks the confidence to put any force behind her offense, because she doesn’t train enough to know what is excessive and what isn’t. The right girl got the W here, and I don’t care how you feel about Nightmare Collective, it’s at least something for the women’s division and not knowing where it is going will hook at least a few sets of eyes.

Dark Order, I like. I trust where they’re going with it. I didn’t take “jobbers joining” as the main theme of the ending. I saw it moreso as the coming out party. Schiavonne made a point to mention that Page wasn’t there, so that’s something going forward, especially when Evil Uno broke into the broadcast with that “hidden message” shot during Omega/Page.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah they need to do something. When they announced Homecoming show and Bash At the Beach. I thought they would be used almost like super shows or like ppvs on tv. Which they would set matches for one of those shows and use weeks of tv to build up to those shows. Instead just been random stuff with very little build or story to it.
> 
> You are right though these guys are being spread in different direction and that was exactly my point. They are spreading them in all these different directions on purpose as distractions to kill time.
> 
> ...


In the future if they don't do big TV specials hopefully they start feuds closer to the PPV so its less filler.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn just reading this comments seems they put a Smackdown level of a show, gonna watch it tomorrow.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Few thoughts from the show: 


Omega/Page vs Lucha Bros was fine. I wish Pentagon would stop doing his taunt every 5 seconds. And what the hell was Fenix thinking while no-selling Omega's suplex? Resulted in a botch. Didn't expect Page and Omega to lose here, actually. After the match Kenny honestly looked like an idiot just standing there, while Pac SLOWLY entered male locker-room.
Liked the Jungle Boy video package. At first I thought it was a bit too short, but then they did an interview, so I liked the whole thing in the end. He's not very good on the mic, but this could get him over with the national audience. The match itself, though, wasn't something special, but I liked the finish. I could swear they'll go with the tap-out in the last second, was glad they didn't do it, and that's what WWE would've done. Also, Jericho seems so tired all the time, damn. He can't even go full speed 10 minutes?
This Brandi Rhodes stuff ain't working. I mean... you see this woman in interviews and all that stuff, and she's so likable and charismatic, she seems like a genuinely interesting person. And this gimmick is just... death. I'm sure it's killing the ratings on some shows, I can't say for certain, but it's gotta be. It comes off as such FAKE shit. I don't like it. I guess some wrestlers shouldn't be given complete freedom.
Loved that Jericho commercial break gig.
Wasn't a fan of ending the year with the jobber geek stable segment. Lame brawl in the end.
No Mox? GTFO...


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

was a poor show imo. No Mox is a disappointment.

To many stupid tag matches that are all the same. just everyone doing spots and no selling. Lucha Bros and Bucks are terrible.

Brandi is change the channel bad. She needs to stay off the show. 

Butcher and Blade look like complete crap. And already jobber level.

Dark Order just looks bad. Put some effort into your shitty costumes.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow. Such great tag team matches. Never thought I'd be so into tag team wrestling considering how much I disliked watching them in WWE.

Awesome ending too. This Dark Order stuff is really picking up and has me hooked. Pretty hyped for the New Years episode too where Moxley will give his answer to the Inner Circle. 

Amazing matches and good storylines developing. Seriously don't understand how people can hate on this show when it never fails to excite me each week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

So..... I guess you all missed Cutler being the 3rd initiate in the purple mask

the guy who held Matt’s face as Evil Uno stuck his hand in his mouth

ok show

good beginning, good end - middle was meh to ok.

i like Kris, happy she won

i was entertained ?‍♂


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Baker got to the venue two hours before the show due to flight delays. AEW has in-ring training during the day of tapings that she missed. It would have been her opportunity to tie up with Statlander and go though some of the spots and that was missed.


The weekly Britt Baker excuse. 

Hit in the head and “woozy”... under the weather... flight delays...

I swear to God there’s an excuse for every single one of her shitty fucking matches.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

I think it were the guys from WrestleTalk who summed my opinion on SCU very well: AEW books them like these massively over mega stars - when in reality they are neither. They are the proof that this show needs more promo work. It's bullshit that they have a GOAT promo like Chris Daniels and he does nothing. I still want my Jericho vs. Daniels feud.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

ceeder said:


> The weekly Britt Baker excuse.
> 
> Hit in the head and “woozy”... under the weather... flight delays...
> 
> I swear to God there’s an excuse for every single one of her shitty fucking matches.


some fans just can't accept that their hero could be less than an amazing performer.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I actually think that Britt and Statlander have such a difference in height that Britt's hair touched the mat, not her head.


Correct


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

For me the biggest problem of Baker is that she have 0 stamina.

Last night after 2min she was out of breath while Kris didn't show any sign of fatigue.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

My biggest issue with Baker is that she runs like my wife.

now look, i love my wife the most in the world - but I know she’s as athletic as a doorstop

Britt is samesies


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Cant believe they buried Butcher & Blade already, after what? 3 weeks?
Allin needed to take the pin - have B&B still look threatening, Cody grants Allin a rematch due to honour etc'

An ok ep but worryingly very far from great


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

If you want to know if AEW and NWA are on good terms, look no further than Colt commentating on DARK last night

puts the Marty thing in a whole new light


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Cant believe they buried Butcher & Blade already, after what? 3 weeks?
> Allin needed to take the pin - have B&B still look threatening, Cody grants Allin a rematch due to honour etc'
> 
> An ok ep but worryingly very far from great


That wasn’t a burial- it was a loss

everybody in AEW has eaten a loss

maybe a bit early, sure - but i have no doubt they’ll bounce back + it serves the Cody / Darby story


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> My biggest issue with Baker is that she runs like my wife.
> 
> now look, i love my wife the most in the world - but *I know she’s as athletic as a doorstop*
> 
> Britt is samesies


I hope she don't read this ?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> I think it were the guys from WrestleTalk who summed my opinion on SCU very well: AEW books them like these massively over mega stars - when in reality they are neither. They are the proof that this show needs more promo work. It's bullshit that they have a GOAT promo like Chris Daniels and he does nothing. I still want my Jericho vs. Daniels feud.


It's just Bucks pushing their friends without reason. Bland as shit, but leave the title on them long enough and maybe trick fans into thinking they're good or something.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's just Bucks pushing their friends without reason. Bland as shit, but leave the title on them long enough and maybe trick fans into thinking they're good or something.


So because the all mighty DetroitRiverPhx don't like them means that nobody can like them….


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Imagine being this moronic. "You like different wrestlers, that means your opinion is irrelevant." There's a reason why wrestling fans get a bad rep. It's because of people like you.


Imagine thinking Britt Baker is a good worker. 

BTW, there’s a slight difference between liking one wrestler over another vs stating as fact they’re the best in the company when they clearly are weak as fuck. Nothing wrong with liking whoever you like for whatever reasons, but ffs don’t use reasons that are blatantly inaccurate as justification. She might have a decent look and a cute ass, but she’s fucking horrible in the ring.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> So because the all mighty DetroitRiverPhx don't like them means that nobody can like them….


Yeah, that's what I said alright. Oh wait, I didn't. Nice strawman attempt dipshit. And poof, you're gone.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, that's what I said alright. Oh wait, I didn't. Nice strawman attempt dipshit. And poof, you're gone.


You kind of said it.

Maybe i misunderstood you (english is not my first language).


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If you want to know if AEW and NWA are on good terms, look no further than Colt commentating on DARK last night
> 
> puts the Marty thing in a whole new light


I believe I read Aldis is the only wrestler with an exclusive contract in NWA, which would make sense as Corgan is basically bankrolling the show out of his personal bank account. I wouldn't be surprised if Colt was brought in in some capacity - I suspect it's all up to Colt on if he wants it as with all his friends there I'm sure he has a open door.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

*Lucha Bros v Page & Omega* – Great overall fast paced match with good offence – as expected. Lucha Bros. are second to none and have been for a long time. Contrary to what commentary said I thought Page didn’t seem that engaged (Omega seemed to be doing all the work), with the crowd, the match itself etc. Hats off to Page for this!
*PAC* – What a bastard! Again, I was surprised that Page came to Omega’s aid.
*Butcher, Blade & Bunny v Allin & Cody* – Big pop for Cody! B,B & B was a really good mechanic – strength, sneakiness and distractions. I like the Butcher especially, good look and presence.
*Miranda Alize v Awesome Kong* – I know she’s not all that popular but I really like Kong’s and Brandi’s entrance, the way Brandi’s grasping hand appears behind Kong’s back. A nice touch. Anyway, see ya Miranda! Love the trophy thing.
*Le Champion v Jungle Boy* – Great promo (obviously) by Jericho, great match in ring, Luchasaurus v Hagar ringside and Jungle Boy was fantastic to hold on for the countdown. Jericho’s prolonged tantrum was must watch TV – “I’M NOT AN ASSHOLE”!! Then actually got better with the Schiavone live interview. WRESTLING GOLD.
*Kris Statlander v. Baker *– When Baker came on (after Statlander) the crowd just went dead. It was an okay-ish match but Statlander against Priestley in Dark was a vastly superior match and its obvious why, as Riho is going to soon find out. Maybe Britt should go back into developmental with her partner! Push Statlander all the way!
*Brandi *is really good on the mic!
*SCU v Young Bucks *– Great main event and ending!
*Overall:* 

*Pro’s:* Great crowd. Consistent and clear storylines. Le Champion. Women’s division has greatly improved.

*Things for next year *– Start booking smaller venues to cater for actual wrestling fans – 2-3k capacity, reduce the lighting and get the crowds (18 to 30 year old) closer to ring to bring a more intense atmosphere.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

LongPig666 said:


> *Lucha Bros v Page & Omega* – Great overall fast paced match with good offence – as expected. Lucha Bros. are second to none and have been for a long time. Contrary to what commentary said I thought Page didn’t seem that engaged (Omega seemed to be doing all the work), with the crowd, the match itself etc. Hats off to Page for this!
> *PAC* – What a bastard! Again, I was surprised that Page came to Omega’s aid.
> *Butcher, Blade & Bunny v Allin & Cody* – Big pop for Cody! B,B & B was a really good mechanic – strength, sneakiness and distractions. I like the Butcher especially, good look and presence.
> *Miranda Alize v Awesome Kong* – I know she’s not all that popular but I really like Kong’s and Brandi’s entrance, the way Brandi’s grasping hand appears behind Kong’s back. A nice touch. Anyway, see ya Miranda! Love the trophy thing.
> ...



2-3 K is still too small. I believe their lowest attendance was 3,500 so far. Having 5-6 k buildings is perfect for them for most shows. Even tonight was 8 to 10 k arena. They've been doing a lot of 4 to 5 k plus in ticket sales. So it's better to have some empty seats rather then missing out on tickets. Especially if cost to rent the arena isn't a big difference.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Alright_Mate said:


> NXT closes with their most over woman capturing the NXT Women's Championship.
> AEW closes with the Dark Order giving masks to a bunch of jobbers.


Do you just watch the endings of wrestling shows? 



> AEW need to stop with this tacky garbage, over the past four weeks they've looked like a glorified Indy show.


You seem confused, considering that NXT is a wholesale rip off of PWG!


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I counted at least 10 dives to the outside of some variation on that show. There were probably more because I looked away several times. Fenix walked over to Pentagon on the outside just so he could catch..I think it was Omega. It was completely stupid and made no sense. It didn't even look like he was in that spot to check on his brother.

Anyway, I did enjoy the show. Some really good matches.

By the way, is it just me or has JR improved some since AEW started this year? I was noticing it last week. He isn't as sluggish as he was before.

Statlanders finisher looks like it really hurts and the commentary really do well on putting it over every time.

Got to keep your eye on the Bunny at all times Cody, for more than one reason. Darby Allin is nuts by the way. That coffin drop from the turnbuckle to the outside edge of the ring on to the Butcher.

Jungle Boy to me seemed like should have had to tap before the time was up. They went to that submission spot with too much time on the clock still. Otherwise I have no other complaints on that match.

I'm not sure how to feel about the Dark Order right now. It's interesting. I just think that because The Nightmare collective are also trying to recruit people it's all starting to be too much for one show.

No Moxley or Santana and Ortiz, but i'm okay with it. It was reported before AEW started this year that they wouldn't always have the same wrestlers on the show every single week. It's going to be fun when Moxley probably clashes with Jericho on January 1st.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

LongPig666 said:


> Do you just watch the endings of wrestling shows?
> 
> You seem confused, considering that NXT is a wholesale rip off of PWG!


I wasn't the only one to compare the ending of both shows last night. Their last shows of 2019 and AEW end with that, sorry mate but it was fucking shit.

And as for classing NXT as a rip off of PWG, haven't Kenny Omega, Young Bucks, Jungle Boy, Lucha Bros and many others wrestled for PWG too?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Southerner said:


> I counted at least 10 dives to the outside of some variation on that show. There were probably more because I looked away several times. Fenix walked over to Pentagon on the outside just so he could catch..I think it was Omega. It was completely stupid and made no sense. It didn't even look like he was in that spot to check on his brother.
> 
> Anyway, I did enjoy the show. Some really good matches.
> 
> ...


This was first show Moxley wasn't been on. I believe Jericho is the only one who's been on every week now. Cody, Omega, Pac, Page, Young Bucks and now Moxley all have had weeks off now. I'm guessing Jericho will end up get a little time off once he drops title.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> I wasn't the only one to compare the ending of both shows last night.* Their last shows of 2019* and AEW end with that, sorry mate but it was fucking shit.
> 
> And as for classing NXT as a rip off of PWG, haven't Kenny Omega, Young Bucks, Jungle Boy, Lucha Bros and many others wrestled for PWG too?


Who gives a fuck that it's the last show of 2019 ?

It's a show like the others, actually the show in Jacksonville will be special since it's where everything started.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Southerner said:


> By the way, is it just me or has JR improved some since AEW started this year? I was noticing it last week. He isn't as sluggish as he was before.


I don’t know — sometimes JR seems really on, and sometimes he sounds like he’s half in the bag.  My only real complaint is his insistence on calling Jungle Boy ‘Jungle Jack Perry’; otherwise I still enjoy him even through his occasional stumbles. That‘s kind of a glaring weakness across the overall announce team — sometimes there’s no consistency with the names of the talents and certain moves, which occasionally comes off as rather slipshod and unprofessional. 

He just seems to be having a good time out there and isn’t afraid to show it, which kind of helps me enjoy the show even when they’re doing stuff that might otherwise be less than enjoyable.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

A part of his face is paralyzed so that does not help.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Southerner said:


> By the way, is it just me or has JR improved some since AEW started this year? I was noticing it last week. He isn't as sluggish as he was before.


I don't think he's improved at all he still fucks up a lot.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I don’t know — sometimes JR seems really on, and sometimes he sounds like he’s half in the bag.  *My only real complaint is his insistence on calling Jungle Boy ‘Jungle Jack Perry*’; otherwise I still enjoy him even through his occasional stumbles. That‘s kind of a glaring weakness across the overall announce team — sometimes there’s no consistency with the names of the talents and certain moves, which occasionally comes off as rather slipshod and unprofessional.
> 
> He just seems to be having a good time out there and isn’t afraid to show it, which kind of helps me enjoy the show even when they’re doing stuff that might otherwise be less than enjoyable.


The "Jungle Jack Perry" thing gets me too. So I get what you're saying.

It does feel like JR is enjoying the show more now rather than just trying to do his job on Commentary. Maybe thats what I am noticing more than anything. I haven't been hearing him questioning things in the ring or directing things in the ring lately as much also.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Who gives a fuck that it's the last show of 2019 ?
> 
> It's a show like the others, actually the show in Jacksonville will be special since it's where everything started.


Excuses, excuses.

It's not a show like the others, it's the last show of the year.

NXT went out in a big way.
AEW went out by Dark Order giving masks to a pair of jobbers.

But if you want to keep defending such shitty booking, go ahead.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Alright_Mate said:


> Excuses, excuses.
> 
> It's not a show like the others, it's the last show of the year.
> 
> ...


I'm not defending the booking, you have the rights to not like the ending.

All I say is that I don't see why this show should be more special than the others just because it's the last show of 2019.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Good show. Maybe not as good as the last couple of weeks but I enjoyed just about everything.

I like the Hangman turn build up.

I’m a BBB fan.

Glad Statlander won. She might be the best they have and I’m kinda hoping she takes the title off Riho. The Brandi stuff isn’t great but at least they’re doing something so I’m on board.

I thought Jungle Boy looked good with Jericho. I love how Jericho throws tantrums when he gets mad lol.

Tag title match was ok. I feel like with the exception of the Texas street fight that the Bucks have been much better and toned back recently. I like them like that. Actually very surprised SCU won.

I like the Dark Order stuff. They haven’t been on tv since the great vids/promos started and I wasn’t sure they would be able to deliver once they returned to Dynamite. But beating down the elite and the tag champs and having an initiation rat pack style was good.

Overall it was pretty fun. I’m looking forward to the New Years show.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> 2-3 K is still too small. I believe their lowest attendance was 3,500 so far. Having 5-6 k buildings is perfect for them for most shows. Even tonight was 8 to 10 k arena. They've been doing a lot of 4 to 5 k plus in ticket sales. So it's better to have some empty seats rather then missing out on tickets. Especially if cost to rent the arena isn't a big difference.


Fair enough. I’m not aware of the attendances they are getting or the commercial aspect of it and the crowds in attendance of each Dynamite have been good and energetic. I will probably get laughed at here but I would like to see a more “Indy” atmosphere – educated and noisy. And if that means lesser crowds and a more basic venue set up then for me that’s better than kiddies and soccer moms.



Alright_Mate said:


> I wasn't the only one to compare the ending of both shows last night. Their last shows of 2019 and AEW end with that, sorry mate but it was fucking shit.


It doesn’t matter if you weren’t the only one to compare, here’s why:

*AEW’s* last show of 2019 from start to finish (I can’t be bothered listing them) had good solid matches (and in between matches) which continued or started either an angle or storyline which can be followed consistently through to next year. 

*NXT *had a singular “moment” for a new champion (especially a female one). They always do this to the detriment of everyone on whatever brand it happens to be. However, if “moments” and not wrestling turn you on, keep watching a WWE product.



> And as for classing NXT as a rip off of PWG, haven't Kenny Omega, Young Bucks, Jungle Boy, Lucha Bros and many others wrestled for PWG too?


Yes, Kenny and the Bucks have been on PWG. But NXT currently has far more ex-PWG wrestlers on it than any other show. Also the entire format and structure of NXT is Indy-centric – there is nothing wrong with that though!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Well the story of the tag titles match was that the Buck were not at 100% after last week match.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> If you want to know if AEW and NWA are on good terms, look no further than Colt commentating on DARK last night
> 
> puts the Marty thing in a whole new light


I have this feeling Marty will be working AEW, NWA, ROH, and maybe even NJPW in 2020. Can Marty and Colt be the links that ends up getting all 4 promotions to work together? Figure NJPW and ROH are pissed off at The Elite for leaving how they did. NWA has history with both NJPW and ROH. At the end of the day, this would only benefit all 4 promotions spark interest if with Villain Enterprises. If they can get Marty, Brodie Lee, and someone else to spark a hot NWO like angle across all 4 promotions it would help the overall business.

As for Dynamite, I don't think the NJPW model of having so many tag matches each week works. Don't get me wrong, I was so pissed when for years the WWE ignored tag team wrestling and now that we have it back to full form, it does hurt the show a bit. If anything, Dark should be extended to 1hr 15-20 min and get some of these matches that we are seeing on Dynamite to Dark.

I know that some are shitting on AEW to shit on it, because that is some peoples agenda on these forums. But for those that are offering constructive criticism, hopefully in 2020 they do make some changes. They can only sustain some of the mishaps so long. Even on commentary they need to figure something out. Schivanoe is the best that they have, he doesn't screw up. Both JR and Excalibur are just so all over the place. I do feel bad for JR because he has been through so much. While people say that JR is the best ever, I will still go out on a limb and debate that Gordon Solie was the greatest ever with JR right behind him.

I am just happy that we do have another promotion to watch each week and nobody should hope that they fail, because there might not be that other chance where a TNT, TBS, etc. takes a chance like this with a wrestling promotion.

Not having Moxley there last night didn't help at all. He is one of, if not your biggest draw. Have him on TV doing something.

Here is hoping on 1/1 that Statlander takes the title off of Riho. No disrespect to Riho, but her part-time schedule is not doing any favors to the women division. Can these Brandi stable just please somehow end or merge with Dark Order, they are just taking up too much time with some of this non sense so the beautiful Brandi can get on TV. Accompany your husband to the ring, that is good enough for me. LOL!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Based on how she looks, I think that Statlander is sort of basing her character around the Katy Perry song ET. Now obviously in that song, Katy Perry speaks English, so hopefully Statlander does too because that boop shit is weird. (Although I do kind of like it as an in-match taunt. Kind of disrespectful like when Nakamura rests his head on his opponent's chest)


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Based on how she looks, I think that Statlander is sort of basing her character around the *Katy Perry song ET.* Now obviously in that song, Katy Perry speaks English, so hopefully Statlander does too because that boop shit is weird. (Although I do kind of like it as an in-match taunt. Kind of disrespectful like when Nakamura rests his head on his opponent's chest)


Well that was her theme song in the indies


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

This was the first episode of Dynamite that really felt like an indy show. Lots of weak segments. There is way too much tag wrestling... is anyone else getting tired of the same random tag matches with the same random flips over and over? How many times do you expect a fan to get excited over a clearly choreographed random dive through the ropes with excalibur screaming at the top of his lungs?
Its yet another example of nice guy Tony who wants everyone to shine and have an opportunity to be on tv... so lets have as many tag matches as possible! what a joke. 

I love the dark order cult gimmick since half the geeks in attendance can proably relate to being shunned by society... just wish they had better talent involed with the gimmick. 

SCU is boring.... the 50 year old dude just needs to go away...tired of theses cringe segments where he tries to act hip or mysterious. Just retire already. When they lose the tag belts I want to see Scorpio Sky as a heel singles wrestler for a while to build up his character..he has lots of potential but wont go anywhere as a bland good guy. 

Ive watched every episode of Dynamite live so far... starting next episode I am going to tape it and skip over all the random tag matches that lead to nothing and the weak womans matches.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Holy fucking shit this was a terrible episode. This is what you can expect from this company after Moxley retires or goes back to WWE and Jericho finally hangs it up. A bunch of geeks, zero stars, and garbage angles.

I don't have any long term expectations from this company. Just give us a great Moxley vs Jericho feud and a Moxley title run where he runs through everybody. Don't care what happens after that, as I probably won't be watching past that point.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Where is this all going?... I could have bet actual money that AEW was going to build Inner Circle vs The Elite. Random feuds of Cody with Bunny and Butcher and Blade and who the fuck ever.. Kenny Omega randomly tagging with Paige who left the Elite, then Pac wants to be involved. MJF is only half there after his big heel turn. Jericho is in mini feuds with tag team people. Swagger vs Dustin isnt being built... Instead it might be Swagger vs Luchasaurus.. and now The Dark Order take two in on the way which nobody asked for. 

It's like they completely changed direction from the last PPV, which seemed like Inner Circle vs The Elite.. I was actually excited for that with a returning Marty for Elite and MJF joining Inner Circle. Moxley could have feuded with someone else until that Match Beyond was done and Elite was in its full stride. Then start Mox vs Jericho where Jericho loses the title.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Well that was her theme song in the indies


Never seen any of her indie stuff but that totally makes sense because she is for sure basing her appearance off of how Katy looks in the music video.

IMO she should move in the direction of being an odd human being that you might confuse for an alien, rather than a literal alien. In fact, that's what the song ET is about. They even got Kanye West on the remix to drill that home LOL


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

People acting like this show doesnt matter that much are wrong. You had to close the year with a bang, the show on 1st is probably the first and last time where they are alone in Wednesday.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> Where is this all going?... I could have bet actual money that AEW was going to build Inner Circle vs The Elite. Random feuds of Cody with Bunny and Butcher and Blade and who the fuck ever.. Kenny Omega randomly tagging with Paige who left the Elite, then Pac wants to be involved. MJF is only half there after his big heel turn. Jericho is in mini feuds with tag team people. Swagger vs Dustin isnt being built... Instead it might be Swagger vs Luchasaurus.. and now The Dark Order take two in on the way which nobody asked for.
> 
> It's like they completely changed direction from the last PPV, which seemed like Inner Circle vs The Elite.. I was actually excited for that with a returning Marty for Elite and MJF joining Inner Circle. Moxley could have feuded with someone else until that Match Beyond was done and Elite was in its full stride. Then start Mox vs Jericho where Jericho loses the title.



They have no direction. Everyone has to get on every other show and have a 15 minute match with a bunch of kickouts. The fact Mox and MJF aren't on EVERY show is completly mind boggling.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bad episode.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> I hope she don't read this ?


Pffft - I told her - the lovely lady knows the truth when its told - that’s what makes her special


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Moxley has to think for two weeks to join IC or not - there is literally no drama in that decision. If he as scheduled to miss this week, why not have had him laugh in Jericho's face last week and get an epic beat down that wrote him off this week with a Jan 1st promo promising he's coming for the IC and he's bringing hell with him.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Something that i find interesting is the disconnection between the fans in the arena and the fans in front of their tv.

I didn't see any fans attending the show saying "this sucks" or "i would have done it this way", every person at the show said that it was great.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

It wasn't the most memorable episode, that said we still had done great wrestling. I've watched every episode of dynamite and although some have been better than others I have yet to come away from an episode disappointed.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally was able to watch this weeks Dynamite. Why the hell would they have commercials for all the segments and interesting stuff happening back stahe? This no commercials for matches is stupid. Wedint need to hear a few moments of a match when its all visual. When you have talking segments or stuff happening back stage we need to hear it. What idiot thought that was a good idea .

Just a thought but does anyone else think Cody should contiue this huge baby facs build for at least a year and turn heel after? Imagine the heat he would get for turning his back on us. The only issue since hes basicly the spokes person business man for the promotion would that conflict? Like when hes promoting events on social media ect? I mean it could work lol

After how many weeks of the weekly show and giving enough time and chance. I personally can not stand Excalibur on commentary. He sounds like a tool and more importantly his reactions are dorky and he makes AEW look dorky. Hopefully he's not a long term solution.


Anywho enjoyed the show and it seems they contiue to improve and change and add things to the show. I think they tried to hard to not have segments and promos but if done right why not have it right? people want it and the fact they have been adding it says fans asked more of it. 2020 will ne an exciting year of improvements change and continued character development and story telling!


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Finally was able to watch this weeks Dynamite. Why the hell would they have commercials for all the segments and interesting stuff happening back stahe? This no commercials for matches is stupid. Wedint need to hear a few moments of a match when its all visual. When you have talking segments or stuff happening back stage we need to hear it. What idiot thought that was a good idea .
> 
> Just a thought but does anyone else think Cody should contiue this huge baby facs build for at least a year and turn heel after? Imagine the heat he would get for turning his back on us. The only issue since hes basicly the spokes person business man for the promotion would that conflict? Like when hes promoting events on social media ect? I mean it could work lol
> 
> ...


The whole point of picture in picture is to _allow _YOU to see what everyone who is at the arena or watching on Fite see's when they are in a commercial. It is not crucial to the show. If it was it wouldn't be IN THE FUCKING COMMERCIAL SEGMENTS! You are not entitled to see it if you are watching at home but AEW has extended that courtesy so you can. 

Some of you people are some of the most entitled group people I have ever known.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ripcitydisciple said:


> The whole point of picture in picture is to _allow _YOU to see what everyone who is at the arena or watching on Fite see's when they are in a commercial. It is not crucial to the show. If it was it wouldn't be IN THE FUCKING COMMERCIAL SEGMENTS! You are not entitled to see it if you are watching at home but AEW has extended that courtesy so you can.
> 
> Some of you people are some of the most entitled group people I have ever known.


That's the problem with wrestling fans, they always want more and are never happy with what they got.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ripcitydisciple said:


> The whole point of picture in picture is to _allow _YOU to see what everyone who is at the arena or watching on Fite see's when they are in a commercial. It is not crucial to the show. If it was it wouldn't be IN THE FUCKING COMMERCIAL SEGMENTS! You are not entitled to see it if you are watching at home but AEW has extended that courtesy so you can.
> 
> Some of you people are some of the most entitled group people I have ever known.



You missed my point. I understand the point But theres a different between picture in picture happening during a match compared to it happening during segments and talking. That was my point, So chill the fuck out and try to understand what i was referring to instead of getting all hot and caps sensitive.


Hey commercial is on lets have someone on the show talk or be doing a segment in the back with some talking. Hey a match is on when its 99 percent visual lets refuse to go to commercial

No ones entitled here buddy its called logic


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> Holy fucking shit this was a terrible episode. This is what you can expect from this company after Moxley retires or goes back to WWE and Jericho finally hangs it up. A bunch of geeks, zero stars, and garbage angles.
> 
> I don't have any long term expectations from this company. Just give us a great Moxley vs Jericho feud and a Moxley title run where he runs through everybody. Don't care what happens after that, as I probably won't be watching past that point.


Instead of posting this, you should have just attached a pic of yourself in diapers crying.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> That's the problem with wrestling fans, they always want more and are never happy with what they got.



looks like you didnt get the logical point i made either. How about you read what i wrote for the second time and understand its not about more and more but logic. 2 hot people thinking they need to defend AEW when im making perfectly good points that is something new AEW is doing that makes no sense and its something they or most companies dont do in the past


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I thought it was a good show. Not their best, but still enjoyable. I'm glad that SCU retained, as they're one of my favorite tag teams in AEW. 

It's interesting to see various storylines in different stages of development:

1. Will Mox join the Inner Circle?
2. Who will Tully find as Shawn Spears' tag partner? (Will it be someone currently outside the promotion?)
3. What's going to happen between Hangman and Omega?
4. What will be MJF's stipulation for a match against Cody?
5. What is going to happen with Christopher Daniels?
6. What's the deal with Dark Order?
7. Is Jungle Boy going to be a contender for the World Title?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

LongPig666 said:


> Instead of posting this, you should have just attached a pic of yourself in diapers crying.


It seems like you're the one crying over the fact that AEW is being criticized.

Sack up, sweetie.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> You missed my point. I understand the point But theres a different between picture in picture happening during a match compared to it happening during segments and talking. That was my point, So chill the fuck out and try to understand what i was referring to instead of getting all hot and caps sensitive.
> 
> 
> Hey commercial is on lets have someone on the show talk or be doing a segment in the back with some talking. Hey a match is on when its 99 percent visual lets refuse to go to commercial
> ...


You're correct. Even Meltzer and Alvarez have called it stupid and for it to stop. Dont let these rabid AEW marks under your skin. They could put two goats fucking in the main event and they would defend it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What do you guys think is behind the Revolution ppv ? The video package for it is very mysterious on what the entire concept stands for.Its very intriguing but cant figure it out. They come from outer space circle the globe than go down to earth and its the revolution logo. The video is very slow in a mysterious way like theres a larger meaning. Lol i guess it could just be nothing at all and is just a fun scifi way of branding the event.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You're correct. Even Meltzer and Alvarez have called it stupid and for it to stop. Dont let these rabid AEW marks under your skin. They could put two goats fucking in the main event and they would defend it.


It was utter stupidity . I missed story telling pushing forward characters and instead of just in ring moves i could still see and watch with no sound for a commercial no problem. 

Is this what this channel has come to ? You write a paragraph phrasing many things and point out something stupid that is not necessary to happen and people blow up like a bunch of protective mothers. This is why im not that vocal in here because the community is shit just like the Impact community has gone to hell. back in the TNA days us die hard fines loved the product but almost everyone never acted like a child pretending it didnt have issues. We endlessly talked about all the stuff happening and still enjoyed the product for the good stuff. 

Its that soft generation we living in today.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They HAVE to do a better job of timing the commercials between matches and promos/backstage stuff. Put a fucking ear piece in the refs ear, let him know to communicate to the in-ring performers to wrap it up or draw things out with a few holds to buy time between breaks. Whatever!

But for the love of God, stop cutting to commercial during promos or backstage shenanigans.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> What do you guys think is behind the Revolution ppv ? The video package for it is very mysterious on what the entire concept stands for.Its very intriguing but cant figure it out. They come from outer space circle the globe than go down to earth and its the revolution logo. The video is very slow in a mysterious way like theres a larger meaning. Lol i guess it could just be nothing at all and is just a fun scifi way of branding the event.


Not sure what you’re talking about, so I’m going to assume you’re overthinking it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

bdon said:


> Not sure what you’re talking about, so I’m going to assume you’re overthinking it.



very likely. I just found the video package super mysterious and weird. Not in a bad way at all, I really enjoyed it


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am pretty sure the reason the opening match was commerical free was in response to NXT doing a NXT title match commerical free. So it actually made sense to have the opening match be commerical free as going to commerical makes it more likely for people to switch over.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> They could put two goats fucking in the main event and they would defend it.


I'm not joking when I say that would still get a higher star rating than anything Corbin could do. 



AEWMoxley said:


> It seems like you're the one crying over the fact that AEW is being criticized.


I saw no actual criticism from you. Just a temper tantrum from someone who can't get over the fact that 'The Shield' is never coming back.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LongPig666 said:


> I'm not joking when I say that would still get a higher star rating than anything Corbin could do.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no actual criticism from you. Just a temper tantrum from someone who can't get over the fact that 'The Shield' is never coming back.



Says the guy who idolizes Davey Richards. Whats he up to nowadays? Learning how to speak a fluent sentence?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> looks like you didnt get the logical point i made either. How about you read what i wrote for the second time and understand its not about more and more but logic. 2 hot people thinking they need to defend AEW when im making perfectly good points that is something new AEW is doing that makes no sense and its something they or most companies dont do in the past


I wasn't reacting to your post.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

LongPig666 said:


> I'm not joking when I say that would still get a higher star rating than anything Corbin could do.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw no actual criticism from you. Just a temper tantrum from someone who can't get over the fact that 'The Shield' is never coming back.


The Shield was garbage. Reigns and Rollins have zero talent in any facet of professional wrestling, and Dean Ambrose was a bad character gimped by bad creative.

This has nothing to do with the fact that Dynamite was trash last night.

It is what it is.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Seems like more and more people are disliking and criticizing Dynamite and AEW now, especially based on the last episode! 

Ha ha ha! The honeymoon is over. Deal with a trash Dynamite episode week in and week out filled with women's wrestling, Japanese women's wrestling, midgets, orange Cassidy, jungle boy, and a bunch of flippy spotfesty tag teams! Oh and a fat out of shape Jericho! Ha ha ha.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

is'ant the point of the weekly episode discussion to talk about what was good and bad ? What do some of you bed wetters think this section is for ? Sucking the balls of AEW just for fun. I enjoyed many things more than not. Few stupid things that should never have happened. Some people loved everything some hated everything. To me all of above sure is fine with me. So you gotta ask yourself what is happening in your life to be so scared of life where there is no such thing as perfect. Get out of the basement and feel the greatness of our fucked up imperfection world


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> That's the problem with wrestling fans, they always want more and are never happy with what they got.


I believe the majority of them are some of the most miserable people in the entire world. Nothing makes them happy. Just under Militant SJW's.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I believe the majority of them are some of the most miserable people in the entire world. Nothing makes them happy. Just under Militant SJW's.


Well for like every community, it's always the people who are not happy who make the most noise.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I see so us realistic humans over here having constructive talk are not happy. Thats a cute one.Last i checked its actually the silent ones that are not happy in life but whatever you say boss


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Well for like every community, it's always the people who are not happy who make the most noise.


I love the show. I complain, because I’m a perfectionist and freak over the small things in every day life potentially being the downfall of civilization. Just how I’m wired.

But the show is great. Just nowhere close to perfect, and you can’t reach perfection without having discussions on certain issues.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Probably the same people that have been watching wwe the past 10 years well they continue to lose viewers year after year. But its perfect so people should not complain and continue to watch.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> I love the show. I complain, because I’m a perfectionist and freak over the small things in every day life potentially being the downfall of civilization. Just how I’m wired.
> 
> But the show is great. Just nowhere close to perfect, and you can’t reach perfection without having discussions on certain issues.


A live show can't be perfect (especially when it's new).
It's really hard for a wrestling show (or any live show) to get to a point where nobody have reproaches about the show.

Now can AEW be better ? Of course, everybody knows it.
Do i have more patience for AEW than i have for Raw, SD or even NXT ? Of course i have more patience about AEW, a lot of those guys never did TV before AEW and the people running the show are still inexperienced.

Will i have the same patience and goodwill in 1 year ? hell no.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Even Meltzer called stuff on this show "embarassing" lmao. Jesus. They've even made Uncle Dave tune out.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if next week has nothing playing or a special recap show ? Looking forward to the ppv non the less


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> Does anyone know if next week has nothing playing or a special recap show ? Looking forward to the ppv non the less


Nothing


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> Nothing



Thanks


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

The SHOCK two jobbers have joined the Dark Order!!!! THE SHOCK!! That will have people talking as we end the weekly show!!!!


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

I'll always be Team AEW but holy fuck i am worried with WM season starting - All the momentum at this point is trending towards the WWE unfortunately.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

I'mTheGreatest said:


> The SHOCK two jobbers have joined the Dark Order!!!! THE SHOCK!! That will have people talking as we end the weekly show!!!!


Yea WTF... why not have Page join or have Bucks win. Was a truly WTF finish


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Having Silver and partner being the big reveal of that segment blew up any good will that the vignettes might have created around the then flailing gimmick. It seemingly was being rescued and then - plop, shit dropped all over it. 

And just you wait until - "Holy moley, Brandon Cutler unmasked as being in the Dark order too" in a few weeks time.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Awesome opener! Show went downhill from there.

If the double footstomp to package piledriver the Luchas use was a meal, I'd eat it every night. It looks a-fucking-mazing.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

hey who said that Meltzer said that the show was bad ?

I listened to him and the only thing he didn't like was the last 5 min of the show.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

The way the commentators said "where is Adam Page?" would make it way too obvious if he joined, be better to have a swerve and have Omega or someone else join, they said it was an initiation, maybe one of the initiations is being "beaten" in.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> hey who said that Meltzer said that the show was bad ?
> 
> I listened to him and the only thing he didn't like was the last 5 min of the show.


I kinda think Meltzer has corrected a little too far in the opposite direction in reaction to people saying he is an AEW shill. He basically said that the last 5 minutes of this week's Dynamite lost AEW the demo for every week in the foreseeable future


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I kinda think Meltzer has corrected a little too far in the opposite direction in reaction to people saying he is an AEW shill. He basically said that the last 5 minutes of this week's Dynamite lost AEW the demo for every week in the foreseeable future


Meltzer is also saying that the Lana/Rusev segment is terrible and yet the segment is always gaining viewers., actually this week it's the only segment who gained viewers.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

YB not winning right now was a bit....eh

Dark Order segment would have been more powerful if they did it after the YB won the titles - but then again, I think PnP is in line to take it off SCU anyways

YB, when they get it - should get a log reign - I loved the match though. Really good


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I kinda think Meltzer has corrected a little too far in the opposite direction in reaction to people saying he is an AEW shill. He basically said that the last 5 minutes of this week's Dynamite lost AEW the demo for every week in the foreseeable future


The big reveal was Silver and the other guy. The EVP's thought the vignettes rebuilt the gimmick so they put them in the main angle on the last show of the year and they're the same Dark Order. Indie look, Grayson looking out of place, and adding two jobbers. 

It was really bad. And they laid out all your name brands outside of Moxley who wasn't even on the show.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The big reveal was Silver and the other guy. The EVP's thought the vignettes rebuilt the gimmick so they put them in the main angle on the last show of the year and they're the same Dark Order. Indie look, Grayson looking out of place, and adding two jobbers.
> 
> It was really bad. And they laid out all your name brands outside of Moxley who wasn't even on the show.


I mean I didn't like this segment either but I don't think it was as disastrous as Meltzer was implying. 

Also, did everyone skip the vignette where the two jobbers obviously joined the Dark Order last week?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I mean I didn't like this segment either but I don't think it was as disastrous as Meltzer was implying.
> 
> Also, did everyone skip the vignette where the two jobbers obviously joined the Dark Order last week?


Not skipped, just nobody cared. And it shouldn't be the last show of the year big reveal angle. I mean what in the hell were they thinking. Bucks love them the SSB's, but it's not working. Their debut what shit, they were rehabbed enough with the vignettes to be a tag team threat again, but now they're trying to put them in a major fucking storyline with all of the Elite, taking out Omega, Cody, Bucks, SCU, Dustin in one fell swoop. What feud will come of this? Omega vs Uno? Cody vs Grayson? Or do we get Silver vs Omega now and Silver is all of a sudden a threat the size of a jacked up Marko Stunt? 

Non-sensical. It was a big time mistake.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think part of the problem is Excalibur. He can say something matter of fact like "It's Jabroni 1&2!!" But because he's always at an 11, it seems like we're supposed to be excited about it, even when the moment is not exciting.

I believe this segment was meant to further the Omega/Page feud and maybe lead to a Dark Order tag team title match?

The whole thing came off as awkward but I don't think it's gonna make the demo go and watch NXT with their Grandpas.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

I'mTheGreatest said:


> I'll always be Team AEW but holy fuck i am worried with WM season starting - All the momentum at this point is trending towards the WWE unfortunately.


Especially with whole well received NXT was interacting with the main roster. There will definitely be some big NXT stars in the rumble. Likely see NXT Championship defended at Mania too.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

You guy seems to forget that for TNT the most important thing is not to beat NXT, AEW will not get a bonus if they beat NXT in the ratings.

This rating battle is really something who's really important for the fans and i can assure you that if in 2-3 months AEW is still averaging 800-900 viewers, TNT will be delighted even if NXT does 1.5M.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> You guy seems to forget that for TNT the most important thing is not to beat NXT, AEW will not get a bonus if they beat NXT in the ratings.
> 
> This rating battle is really something who's really important for the fans and i can assure you that if in 2-3 months AEW is still averaging 800-900 viewers, TNT will be delighted even if NXT does 1.5M.


Has this been confirmed or speculation?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

I genuinely think AEW are struggling with their pacing and the W/L rankings, they're just not used to it yet whilst building up the roster.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lethal Evans said:


> Has this been confirmed or speculation?


Even when AEW does just below 700K it's better than what TNT was doing before AEW.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Although I stand by my many criticisms of AEW over the last week and a half, I finally got around to watching the whole show and not just segments of it. It was only fair to finish off the year at least after coming this far.

- Didn’t care for opening tag match. Too much cero miedo taunting by Pentagon Jr. The post match segment was good.

- Didn’t care for tag team main event like I though I would or the post match segment. Due to the way it was executed, all of it seemed like it belonged in the midcard. And LOL at those punches thrown by one of the creepers at Dustin Rhodes.

- The rest of the card and segments were solid and enjoyable and reminded me, despite my numerous criticisms as of late, why I have been watching AEW to begin with. The pessimism and cynicism just melted away.

- Good to see Sadie Gibbs finally make an appearance after disappearing for weeks. A new tag team maybe with Kris Statlander?

- I finally get why some might want a commentary team of Tony-Excalibur-Goldenboy and might be worth trying in the new year. JR did a good job in the interview with Jungle Boy and they need to do more stuff like that. Maybe try and use JR in that role and for PPV commentary in terms of an onscreen role.

Overall, although I still love a lot of what AEW has done over the past year and see they’ve made a lot of effort in tightening the show up, NXT deserved to win this week. AEW has a couple of weeks to review the criticism thrown at them, fix the cartoonish direction that they’ve been going with, and fix the pretty boy appearance of the show that doesn’t fit with a sports based presentation.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Sadie Gibbs have been training with Dustin.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

I'll be able to take Sammy Guavara seriously in the inner circle when he does something about those chicken legs.

I'm 6'1 205 lbs and him being billed at 6'1 185 lbs with that slim frame is laughable. More like 160-165 lb's.


----------

